# ''CHINGON '52''



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

keep the same rims on it looks good wit the fat whites!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

very nice project...... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice project car bro...............are you loking for any parts for it ........... :biggrin: is that the for sale sign that it had when you got it? or are you already selling it.......


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice, gotta love them old schools.. what are your plans for it? can't wait to see progress pics.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you found a winner there. damn that looks like it was a woody. when its all done up, get a surfboard and strap it to the roof.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 8 2005, 11:29 AM~3776253
> *nice project car bro...............are you loking for any parts for it ........... :biggrin: is that the for sale sign that it had when you got it? or are you already selling it.......
> *



thats the for sale sign it had when i bought it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 8 2005, 12:18 PM~3776498
> *you found a winner there. damn that looks like it was a woody. when its all done up, get a surfboard and strap it to the roof.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: surfboard on the roof :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice project car


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2005, 04:01 PM~3784492
> *
> *



Looking good..... What kind of visor is that. Did you keep the rap around of the other car. What the plans for it...... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice project, I wish I had a Bomb like that to do up.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

what are the plans..... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2005, 09:42 PM~3786377
> *what are the plans..... :biggrin:
> *


THE BASICS ....PAINT JOB,INTERIOR,RIMS


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

nice wag bro how much you pick it up for does it run


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CLEAN WAG


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
NICE WAGON!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

the motor


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

on it's way out


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

out of there.......ready to rebuild,paint and chrome out :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

................................GUTTED.............................


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 9 2005, 11:05 PM~3786804
> *nice wag bro how much you pick it up for does it run
> *


i paid $1500...... getting the engine rebuilt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 9 2005, 11:23 PM~3786863
> *CLEAN WAG
> *


thanks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Sep 9 2005, 11:24 PM~3786866
> *:thumbsup:
> NICE WAGON!
> *


thanks bro something different


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

are you going to keep that straight 6 in there bro.............if so looks like you need some parts for it........i can see that you need a new radiator support of the bat......i have a couple of really clean ones.......what else do you think you need bro......maybe an og airfilter(oilbath) another carb..maybe some split manifolds to run duals........i have 2 og a/c air compressors........i got it all bro...................let me know

richee


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 11 2005, 10:13 AM~3792926
> *................................GUTTED.............................
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

VERY NICE I WANT IT .......SELL IT TO ME :biggrin: ......ITS LOOKIN REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 12 2005, 05:43 PM~3801032
> *VERY NICE I WANT IT .......SELL IT TO ME :biggrin: ......ITS LOOKIN REAL GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

looks like a good project....... cant wait to see some more pics........ :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 12 2005, 06:14 PM~3801260
> *looks like a good project....... cant wait to see some more pics........ :thumbsup:
> *


SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I GOT A FEW PARTS BACK FROM THE PLATER


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

RE-ROUTED THE WIRES AND READY TO MOLD THE FIREWALL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh shit!, I havent seen this yet. :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, those parts look good from the platers, also the firewall does look alot better! :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

with the brake master cylinder mounted to the frame at the driver's right foot area, you can really clean up the firewall quick.. i'm debating whether or not to delete the supports that run top to bottom, theyre in the way of my 3rd carburetor having a choke link in its right place... car is lookin good, you'll have a blast with that inliner...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 3 2005, 08:02 PM~3936314
> *RE-ROUTED THE WIRES AND READY TO MOLD THE FIREWALL
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

nice project, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

:biggrin: nice wagon keep up the good work


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TAKING THESE PARTS TO THE PLATER


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

REMOVED THE CENTER SUPPORTS FOR A CLEANER LOOK  THE FIRST PIC THEY ARE ON THE SECOND AND THIRD THEY ARE GONE :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

great project car. cant wait to see some more pics. one of a kind


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 11 2005, 09:10 PM~3984955
> *great project car. cant wait to see some more pics. one of a kind
> *



THANKS,NOT TOO MANY LIKE THIS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2005, 08:29 PM~3984322
> *REMOVED THE CENTER SUPPORTS FOR A CLEANER LOOK   THE FIRST PIC THEY ARE ON THE SECOND AND THIRD THEY ARE GONE :biggrin:
> *




Looking good....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

replacing the rotted out inner fender :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

going to clean the frame up well i can get to it


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

might as well cut it up and put cylinders in while youre there..... i'll be doin that stuff here soon with my 51!


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

wow now that's a mission!! Good look!. keep us posted..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

gutted it out get ready to take it to the painter soon


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> wow now that's a mission!! Good look!. keep us posted..
> [/quote
> A MISSION THAT WILL BE ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

replaced the inner fender :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

more parts out to the plater


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 21 2005, 08:56 PM~4049296
> *more parts out to the plater
> *


keep sending them out....


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 21 2005, 09:56 PM~4049296
> *more parts out to the plater
> *




Your not going to put the gazelle hood ornament?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 24 2005, 11:16 AM~4061051
> *Your not going to put the gazelle hood ornament?
> *


YES I AM ,BUT I PLATED THAT ONE TO SELL IT  ITS WORTH MORE PLATED :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 26 2005, 09:51 AM~4074231
> *YES I AM ,BUT I PLATED THAT ONE TO SELL IT  ITS WORTH MORE PLATED :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

me want shit like that !


keep it commin


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 21 2005, 07:56 PM~4049296
> *more parts out to the plater
> *


whos doing the plating?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 28 2005, 01:04 PM~4089228
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

looks good looks like you know what you are doing ! there is not to many wagons out there that are fix up.  :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Looking good my man :thumbsup: more pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 24 2005, 11:16 AM~4061051
> *Your not going to put the gazelle hood ornament?
> *


LOOK WHAT I BOUGHT TODAY


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 30 2005, 11:42 PM~4104204
> *LOOK WHAT I BOUGHT TODAY
> *


 NICE FIND...HOWS THE CONDITION


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 30 2005, 11:42 PM~4104204
> *LOOK WHAT I BOUGHT TODAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

on its way to the kandy shop :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

no turning back now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its there


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup: nice wagon


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 6 2005, 11:11 PM~4152533
> *no turning back now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its there
> *


GOOD LUCK AND LETS SEE HOW IT COMES OUT. IF I THINK I REMEBER THAT SHOW THEY DO VERY VERY GOOD WORK,CANT WAIT TO SEE WHEN ITS DONE KEEP UP POSTED :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

RIGHT ON DANNY....... IT WILL BE A PRIVILEGE TO ROLL WITH YOUR WAGON NEXT YEAR...........


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

To the top homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 6 2005, 11:07 PM~4152508
> *on its way to the kandy shop :biggrin:
> *



NICE BRO......I LIKE TO SEE ALL THESE BOMBS GETTING READY FOR THE ROAD.  NOT WASTING ANY TIME EITHER :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BY THE WAY NICE TRAILER :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

damn.. looking good.. LuxuriouS.. 2006..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslincoln90_@Nov 7 2005, 04:25 PM~4157732
> *damn.. looking good.. LuxuriouS.. 2006..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 7 2005, 01:38 PM~4156337
> *NICE BRO...... ROADAND I REALLY DONT HAVE TIME TO WASTE :biggrin:*


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

nice build up homie, you dont see those everyday keep us posted


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MY NEW SWAMP COOLER


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

LOOKING FER A SET OF OG NOS FOX CRAFT SKIRTS?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Sick wagon bro :thumbsup: Why dont you sell me those wide whites!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 21 2005, 11:03 PM~4253141
> *MY NEW SWAMP COOLER
> *


Is it for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fidy2chevy_@Nov 21 2005, 10:33 PM~4253334
> *LOOKING FER A SET OF OG NOS FOX CRAFT SKIRTS?
> *


those wont fit i need 49-50 skirts for this wagon even though its a 52,they used 49-50 rear fenders


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 21 2005, 10:37 PM~4253356
> *Sick wagon bro  :thumbsup: Why dont you sell me those wide whites!
> *


how much do you want to pay :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 22 2005, 11:29 AM~4255576
> *Is it for sale. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 22 2005, 04:10 PM~4257276
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 22 2005, 03:18 PM~4257352
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like there should be some wood on that body. Or am I trippin?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 22 2005, 03:24 PM~4257394
> *Looks like there should be some wood on that body.  Or am I trippin?
> *


your not trippin, there will be some wood when its done :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 10 2005, 08:11 PM~4182271
> *YOU SAID THE MAGIC WORD ROADAND I REALLY DONT HAVE TIME TO WASTE :biggrin:
> *



JUST LET ME KNOW IF I COULD BE OF ANY HELP  BOMBS .... BOMBS .... BOMBS


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Hit me on the PMs about them tires homie


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ANY PROGRESS PICS?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 23 2005, 03:52 PM~4265267
> *ANY PROGRESS PICS?
> *


nothing yet bro


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT for your 52 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Nov 28 2005, 01:59 PM~4291842
> *TTT for your 52  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

any new progress pics


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Dec 2 2005, 03:05 PM~4322841
> *any new progress pics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Dec 2 2005, 02:05 PM~4322841
> *any new progress pics
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 6 2005, 05:12 AM~4343727
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


  :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 22 2005, 03:01 PM~4257743
> *your not trippin, there will be some wood when its done :biggrin:
> *



Good luck with it. Im still waiting for mine to get done from the paint shop.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 11 2005, 04:41 PM~4384474
> *Good luck with it.  Im still waiting for mine to get done from the paint shop.
> *


WHAT YEAR DO YOU HAVE


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

paint shop pix :scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 11 2005, 08:46 PM~4385992
> *paint shop pix :scrutinize:
> *


COMING SOON


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 11 2005, 09:50 PM~4386018
> *COMING SOON
> *


been 4 days u said soon???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 15 2005, 02:21 AM~4409366
> *been 4 days u said soon???????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When is it coming back from the painters?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 15 2005, 01:21 AM~4409366
> *been 4 days u said soon???????????? :biggrin:
> *


going there this weekend


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2005, 12:23 PM~4411517
> *When is it coming back from the painters?
> *


end of MARCH


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t.t.m.f.t. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 15 2005, 06:58 PM~4414466
> *going there this weekend
> *


WENT TO SEE IT BUT FORGOT THE CAMERA


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 18 2005, 08:23 PM~4432812
> *WENT TO SEE IT BUT FORGOT THE CAMERA
> *


 :buttkick: 














:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 18 2005, 06:23 PM~4432812
> *WENT TO SEE IT BUT FORGOT THE CAMERA
> *



ROOKIE You are suspened from LIL :banghead:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 19 2005, 12:38 PM~4436877
> *ROOKIE You are suspened from LIL  :banghead:
> *


no major progress anyways :angry:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=391906]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 15 2005, 05:59 PM~4414478
> *end of february
> *


Thats a long ass time. Are they doing the body work to? Or are they installing the lambo dors and suicide hood you were telling me about? Fuck, How long does it take to paint that thing pink. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 20 2005, 01:10 PM~4444152
> *Thats a long ass time. Are they doing the body work to? Or are they installing the lambo dors and suicide hood you were telling me about? Fuck, How long does it take to paint that thing pink.  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: lambo doors


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 20 2005, 12:10 PM~4444152
> *Thats a long ass time. Are they doing the body work to? Or are they installing the lambo dors and suicide hood you were telling me about? Fuck, How long does it take to paint that thing pink.  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


my car will never have lambo doors on it not even if it was a lambo.....thats not my style brother


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

autoloc has a split hood kit...... easy with the already 2 pc sheet metal , but... with a straight 6, i'd have to climb in to work on it! i'm short !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You didnt say anything about the candy pink paint job. :scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2005, 09:40 PM~4456579
> *You didnt say anything about the candy pink paint job.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking good Danny youre going to have to let me take some pics when your done for my web site . Maybe even a shirt project :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Jan 2 2006, 04:46 PM~4535530
> *Looking good Danny youre going to have to let me take some pics when your done for my web site . Maybe even a shirt project :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE BROTHER


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

A FEW PARTS BACK FROM THE PLATER


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

who does your plating? looks cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 8 2006, 06:48 PM~4574725
> *A FEW PARTS BACK FROM THE PLATER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 8 2006, 11:48 PM~4574725
> *A FEW PARTS BACK FROM THE PLATER
> *


ya who does the plating? i have a custom fork thats needs done..do they plate alum?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 8 2006, 06:48 PM~4574725
> *A FEW PARTS BACK FROM THE PLATER
> *


lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

bling bling


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 8 2006, 05:48 PM~4574725
> *A FEW PARTS BACK FROM THE PLATER
> *


I SEEN THAT STUFF SOMEWHERE?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WENT TO SEE IT TODAY AND NO FUCKIN' PROGRESS :angry: SUPPOSE TO START ON IT IN A FEW DAYS WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS :angry: JUST HAVE TO BE PATIENT BECAUSE YOU CANT RUSH PERFECTION AND THIS GUY IS BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

lookin good bro keep up the good work.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 19 2006, 07:44 PM~4661856
> *WENT TO SEE IT TODAY AND NO FUCKIN' PROGRESS :angry: SUPPOSE TO START ON IT IN A FEW DAYS WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS :angry: JUST HAVE TO BE PATIENT BECAUSE YOU CANT RUSH PERFECTION AND THIS GUY IS BAD ASS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

a bro is your bomb at lucianos shop?cause theres a wagon over there that loojks just like yours


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 6 2006, 03:17 AM~4786621
> *a bro is your bomb at lucianos shop?cause theres a wagon over there that loojks just like yours
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DOWN TO THE METAL


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 8 2006, 06:34 PM~4806745
> *DOWN TO THE METAL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 8 2006, 07:34 PM~4806745
> *DOWN TO THE METAL
> *


YOU DOING LED WORK OR BONDO?????

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Feb 8 2006, 11:05 PM~4808111
> *YOU DOING LED WORK OR BONDO?????
> 
> LOOKING GOOD
> *


THE BONDO THAT IS ON THERE IS THE OLD SHIT IT WILL ALL COME OFF


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 6 2006, 02:17 AM~4786621
> *a bro is your bomb at lucianos shop?cause theres a wagon over there that loojks just like yours
> *


did you see a bike over there too? :cheesy:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i have a couple extra grills if you need


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Feb 9 2006, 11:04 AM~4810375
> *i have a couple extra grills if you need
> *


thanks but i already have a 52 grill already done


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2006, 12:02 PM~4810369
> *did you see a bike over there too?  :cheesy:
> *


naw but ill look next time im there :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 8 2006, 08:34 PM~4806745
> *DOWN TO THE METAL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

hey do you now how much the bullet coolers sell for also how many coats of paint came off, you are caching up


----------



## simply_wicked_low (Jan 30, 2006)

sweeet project !!!!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 8 2006, 08:34 PM~4806745
> *DOWN TO THE METAL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

slow down you caching up to fast :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

look what i have for you if interested pm me this fits your wagon


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Feb 12 2006, 04:53 PM~4834531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO BUT NOT THE KIND IM LOOKING FOR


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

nice project! i'd like to find something like that style (after i get done with my stepside). keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WORKING ON THE ROOF


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## OLD*GOLD (Jan 5, 2006)

your ride's progress is impressive it looks bad man! keep it up.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking good Danny! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PUTTIN' IN WORK REPLACING ROTTED PIECES


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t
for 
the
lux


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looking good brother, cant wait to see rollin with the lux............


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

ttt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
looking real good


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Feb 24 2006, 10:13 PM~4923712
> *ttt :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> looking real good
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

bling!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

damn looking good, cant wait to hit the strip side by side.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Feb 27 2006, 05:52 PM~4940536
> *damn looking good, cant wait to hit the strip side by side....  :biggrin:
> *


SOON BROTHER,SOON


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

looking good bro cant wait to see it painted and on the streets :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MORE RUST REPAIR


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AND A LITTLE MORE REPAIRS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ALMOST READY FOR SOME PRIMER


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

what a nice project!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I GOT MY SKIRTS TODAY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T
FOR
THE
LUX


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

GOOD PROGRESS


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

t t t 4 1 sic' ass bomb to be


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 8 2006, 06:34 PM~5004983
> *t t t 4 1 sic' ass bomb to be
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking real nice LuX Danny... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

damn i'm definately gonna follow this. bad ass.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

the last of the body work


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Really nice job !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 15 2006, 10:09 PM~5057274
> *Really nice job !!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yep, it really gonna look nice...


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2006, 06:05 PM~5048177
> *the last of the body work
> *



i see something nice is going to come out id like to see it when its done
[attachmentid=507711]
 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2006, 06:05 PM~5048177
> *the last of the body work
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Mar 18 2006, 08:45 AM~5073862
> *i see something nice is going to come out id like to see it when its done
> [attachmentid=507711]
> :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


THANKS AND YOU WILL SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE AND THAT WILL BE SOON  BTW YOURS IS VERY CLEAN ALSO


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 18 2006, 01:50 PM~5074800
> *THANKS AND YOU WILL SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE AND THAT WILL BE SOON   BTW YOURS IS VERY CLEAN ALSO
> *



thank you. ill be waiting to see your when its done.
are u running the original undercarriage???
i made mine an open driveshift with a 1955 rearend 308 gears raito
and 1992 S10 5 speed tranmission. it run realnice with the overdrive in it.
 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T 4 MY BROTHERS PROJECT ! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ALL PRIMERED READY TO BE BLOCKED


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 22 2006, 07:12 PM~5101710
> *ALL PRIMERED READY TO BE BLOCKED
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## richard1940 (Oct 25, 2005)

the wagon looks good..........


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 20 2006, 06:09 PM~5089142
> *T T T 4 MY BROTHERS PROJECT ! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: THATS MY BRO......YOU WERE ADOPTED..................
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 23 2006, 06:09 PM~5107632
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: THATS MY BRO......YOU WERE ADOPTED..................
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

looking good ...............can't wait !


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 22 2006, 08:12 PM~5101710
> *ALL PRIMERED READY TO BE BLOCKED
> *



looking good. what color are u going to paint it???
:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :uh: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Mar 26 2006, 08:20 AM~5121997
> *looking good. what color are u going to paint it???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:  :uh:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


STILL HAVENT DECIDED


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

nice uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 23 2006, 05:09 PM~5107632
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: THATS MY BRO......YOU WERE ADOPTED..................
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn that hurts, i can feel the love


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

I WANT TO WISH MY BROTHER DANNY,MR.SIC'N'TWISTED
A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 30 2006, 01:39 PM~5150437
> *THANKS SIS!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

A FEW RANDOM PICS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GETTING THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Mar 31 2006, 09:19 PM~5159601
> *LOOKIN GOOD!!
> *


THANKS WILL BE DONE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 31 2006, 08:22 PM~5159613
> *THANKS WILL BE DONE THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2006, 09:24 PM~5159620
> *:0
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MY VISOR


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

looks good, keep us posted


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Looking good..... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

A FEW MORE RANDOM PICS


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

TTT for the 5 dueces


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 3 2006, 07:32 PM~5173721
> *A FEW MORE RANDOM PICS
> *


cant wait to see the final pix


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Apr 4 2006, 08:10 PM~5180457
> *cant wait to see the final pix
> *


ILL POST THEM THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 4 2006, 08:15 PM~5180499
> *ILL POST THEM THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


why dont we roll so i can see it live :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Apr 4 2006, 08:33 PM~5180544
> *why dont we roll so i can see it live :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE, I'LL CALL YOU


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 5 2006, 06:50 AM~5182380
> *FOR SURE, I'LL CALL YOU
> *


im going to san jo friday morning for the weekend so hit me up for sure


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 4 2006, 07:15 PM~5180499
> *ILL POST THEM THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice it's looking cherry man keep it up. I would love to see the upgrades. keep them coming :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

A LITTLE MORE BLING FOR MY BOMB


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 6 2006, 05:00 PM~5192785
> *A LITTLE MORE BLING FOR MY BOMB
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2006, 12:05 PM~5190795
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 6 2006, 06:00 PM~5192785
> *A LITTLE MORE BLING FOR MY BOMB
> *


all about that bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

RANDOMS,RANDOMS,RANDOMS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2006, 07:29 PM~5200191
> *RANDOMS,RANDOMS,RANDOMS
> *


DAMN ITS GETTING THERE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 23 2006, 04:09 PM~5107632
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: THATS MY BRO......YOU WERE ADOPTED..................
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


OH HELL NO I NEVER NOTICED YOU WROTE THIS ! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THATS WRONG JESS ! :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2006, 08:29 PM~5200191
> *RANDOMS,RANDOMS,RANDOMS
> *


damn that fire wall is clean


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

more pics coming SOON :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE WE GO GOT THE BASE DOWN FOR THE WOOD GRAIN.............THE ROOF WILL BE PAINTED A DIFFERENT COLOR


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That color reminds me of banana quik.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

saw it in person lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

saw it in person lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2006, 01:43 PM~5241861
> *HERE WE GO GOT THE BASE DOWN FOR THE WOOD GRAIN.............THE ROOF WILL BE PAINTED A DIFFERENT COLOR
> *


Looking good. Keep the pics coming. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

not that bad :dunno: pretty good project :thumbsup:


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2006, 02:43 PM~5241861
> *HERE WE GO GOT THE BASE DOWN FOR THE WOOD GRAIN.............THE ROOF WILL BE PAINTED A DIFFERENT COLOR
> *



:thumbsup: WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING TO PAINT IT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Apr 14 2006, 03:34 PM~5243065
> *:thumbsup: WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING TO PAINT IT
> *


BROWN........


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Apr 14 2006, 12:55 PM~5241964
> *Looking good. Keep the pics coming. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FOR SURE BRO MONDAY ILL POST THE COMPLETE PAINT JOB IT WILL LOOK COMPLETLY DIFFERENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2006, 11:43 AM~5241861
> *HERE WE GO GOT THE BASE DOWN FOR THE WOOD GRAIN.............THE ROOF WILL BE PAINTED A DIFFERENT COLOR
> *


 :0 nice real nice


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

looks stir-ate :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2006, 12:43 PM~5241861
> *HERE WE GO GOT THE BASE DOWN FOR THE WOOD GRAIN.............THE ROOF WILL BE PAINTED A DIFFERENT COLOR
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK BRO!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE IT IS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FUCKIN BAD ASS


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

looks good


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NEXT INTERIOR THEN THE WOODGRAIN


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is f**king beuatiful...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 17 2006, 02:29 PM~5260380
> *HERE IT IS
> *


Really nice....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to see that pinstriped.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2006, 05:19 PM~5261654
> *Cant wait to see that pinstriped.
> *


I ALREADY GOT THAT COVERED


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dawm!!!!! lookin good! ey is that body shop near a park? ash street park??


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 17 2006, 02:29 PM~5260783
> *NEXT INTERIOR THEN THE WOODGRAIN
> *


wood grain grippin  damn cant wait to see it, is it at your pad?


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN LOOKIN GOOD MAN!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice bro REALLY DIGIN THE COLOR


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Damm Danny, thats comming along real nice


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 17 2006, 04:20 PM~5261664
> *I ALREADY GOT THAT COVERED
> *


 :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Holy Fuckin Shit Danny that looks awesome.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

engine compartment looks tight


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 17 2006, 06:16 PM~5261642
> *BEFORE AND AFTER
> *


Real nice bro :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

DANNY THE RIDEZ LOOKIN SICK KEEP IT UP


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Apr 21 2006, 03:13 PM~5288268
> *DANNY THE RIDEZ LOOKIN SICK KEEP IT UP
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 17 2006, 05:16 PM~5261642
> *BEFORE AND AFTER
> *





DAMMMMMMMMMMMM IT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

we need more pics :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

the paint turn out nice when will you post some pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@May 13 2006, 04:57 PM~5423167
> *the paint  turn out nice when will you post some pics
> *


THEY ARE ALREADY UP BUT HERE THEY ARE AGAIN


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 13 2006, 07:05 PM~5423212
> *THEY ARE ALREADY UP  BUT HERE THEY ARE AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...



look good, now the fun part putting back all together. 
:thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good sic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T for ...........


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LUXURIOUS COMING OUT STRONGER THAN EVER. LOOKING GOOD DANNY :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

nice ass ride homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

looking firme bro :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

are you still looking for some windshields there is a new set on ebay 50.00 starting bid


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@May 29 2006, 04:44 PM~5515670
> *are you still looking for some windshields there is a new set on ebay 50.00 starting bid
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T  :cheesy: for more pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 27 2006, 07:32 AM~5505136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

te aventaste Danny :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 27 2006, 08:32 AM~5505136
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAMM THAT'S NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

as the little man would say-wowwwwwwwww!!!!!!! looks damn nice.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Danny boy...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

wagon looks good man!! im thinkin about pickin up a 50 chevy 5 window truck once im done with my glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

lookin real good!!!!!! :thumbsup: 
are you gonna put on some wires, or something else...? :dunno: 

...RoY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roy85_@Jun 6 2006, 05:19 AM~5559950
> *lookin real good!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> are you gonna put on some wires, or something else...? :dunno:
> 
> ...


WIRES OF COURSE I WOULDNT HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wasup lux :wave: any new pics :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

T T T FOR THIS BAD ASS BOMBA.......ANY MORE PROGRESS YET


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I HAVENT PUT ANY MORE MONEY INTO IT YET I WANT TO FINISH MY BIKE PROJECT FIRST THEN ILL FINISH THIS BOMB.........THE MAIN PARTS DONE THE REST IS ALL DOWN HILL FROM HERE I ALREADY HAVE THE ENGINE AND EVERYTHING JUST WAITING TO SLAP IN BUT IM GOING TO REWIRE IT FIRST AND THROW SOME MURALS AND STUFF ON THIS BOMB BEFORE I PUT IT ALL TOGETHER........BUT I GUARANTEE IT WILL BE AT THE FIRST SHOW IN OUR AREA NEXT YEAR


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 19 2006, 09:39 PM~5636149
> *I HAVENT PUT ANY MORE MONEY INTO IT YET I WANT TO FINISH MY BIKE PROJECT FIRST THEN ILL FINISH THIS BOMB.........THE MAIN  PARTS DONE  THE REST IS ALL DOWN HILL FROM HERE I ALREADY HAVE THE ENGINE AND EVERYTHING JUST WAITING TO SLAP IN BUT IM GOING TO REWIRE IT FIRST AND THROW SOME MURALS AND STUFF ON THIS BOMB BEFORE I PUT IT ALL TOGETHER........BUT I GUARANTEE IT WILL BE AT THE FIRST SHOW IN OUR AREA NEXT YEAR
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

yaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!



LuxuriouS :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 19 2006, 10:39 PM~5636149
> *I HAVENT PUT ANY MORE MONEY INTO IT YET I WANT TO FINISH MY BIKE PROJECT FIRST THEN ILL FINISH THIS BOMB.........THE MAIN  PARTS DONE  THE REST IS ALL DOWN HILL FROM HERE I ALREADY HAVE THE ENGINE AND EVERYTHING JUST WAITING TO SLAP IN BUT IM GOING TO REWIRE IT FIRST AND THROW SOME MURALS AND STUFF ON THIS BOMB BEFORE I PUT IT ALL TOGETHER........BUT I GUARANTEE IT WILL BE AT THE FIRST SHOW IN OUR AREA NEXT YEAR
> *




Q VO R U COMING 2 DA MONTEREY SHOW? ON JULY 9TH


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 19 2006, 09:39 PM~5636149
> *I HAVENT PUT ANY MORE MONEY INTO IT YET I WANT TO FINISH MY BIKE PROJECT FIRST THEN ILL FINISH THIS BOMB.........THE MAIN  PARTS DONE  THE REST IS ALL DOWN HILL FROM HERE I ALREADY HAVE THE ENGINE AND EVERYTHING JUST WAITING TO SLAP IN BUT IM GOING TO REWIRE IT FIRST AND THROW SOME MURALS AND STUFF ON THIS BOMB BEFORE I PUT IT ALL TOGETHER........BUT I GUARANTEE IT WILL BE AT THE FIRST SHOW IN OUR AREA NEXT YEAR
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

OKAY IM READY TO FINISH THE BOMB NOW.......I JUST DROPPED IT OFF TO GET SOME SIC' ASS MURALS BLASTED ON IT ....


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking good Danny :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 23 2006, 12:36 PM~5827488
> *OKAY IM READY TO FINISH  THE BOMB NOW.......I JUST DROPPED IT OFF TO GET SOME SIC' ASS MURALS BLASTED ON IT ....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T 4 hard work on the project  :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 23 2006, 12:36 PM~5827488
> *OKAY IM READY TO FINISH  THE BOMB NOW.......I JUST DROPPED IT OFF TO GET SOME SIC' ASS MURALS BLASTED ON IT ....
> 
> 
> ...


any updates ?
t
t
t


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i dunno how i missed this topic. uffin: looking good! cant wait to see it done.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 31 2006, 10:59 PM~5879481
> *any updates ?
> t
> t
> ...


I KNOW HES WORKING ON IT .....ILL POST A SNEAK PEAK WHENEVER I GET PICS
ITS GONNA BE A FEW DAYS THOUGH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2006, 06:11 PM~5968274
> *I KNOW HES WORKING ON IT .....ILL POST A SNEAK PEAK WHENEVER I GET PICS
> ITS GONNA BE A FEW DAYS THOUGH
> *


CAN'T WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 23 2006, 01:36 PM~5827488
> *OKAY IM READY TO FINISH  THE BOMB NOW.......I JUST DROPPED IT OFF TO GET SOME SIC' ASS MURALS BLASTED ON IT ....
> 
> 
> ...


SUP DANNY DIDNT REALIZE THIS WAS YOUR RIDE
LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 15 2006, 06:55 PM~5975779
> *SUP DANNY DIDNT REALIZE THIS WAS YOUR RIDE
> LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!
> *


THANKS CANT WAIT TIL ITS FINISHED


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 1 2006, 10:01 AM~5881328
> *i dunno how i missed this topic. uffin: looking good! cant wait to see it done.
> *


CANT WAIT UNTIL YOU GET YOUR HANDS ON IT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

me either uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 24 2006, 10:58 AM~6033151
> *me either uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

MAN LOOKIN GOOD?! ANY UPDATES?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Looking real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 24 2006, 07:50 PM~6037167
> *MAN LOOKIN GOOD?! ANY UPDATES?*


SOON HOMIE REAL SOON


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 24 2006, 06:54 PM~6037199
> *SOON HOMIE REAL SOON
> *



BE SURE TO THROW UP THE PICS SO WE CAN CHECK IT OUT!  :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Aug 24 2006, 07:57 PM~6037220
> *BE SURE TO THROW UP THE PICS SO WE CAN CHECK IT OUT!    :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

wassup... 
The wagon looks great. I have a question... are the wheels/ tires on it now 14's or 15's and if they are 14's what are you going to do with the wide whites when you get your rims??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Aug 25 2006, 09:34 PM~6045504
> *wassup...
> The wagon looks great. I have a question... are the wheels/ tires on it now 14's or 15's and if they are 14's what are you going to do with the wide whites when you get your rims??
> *


5-20 14s i have 5 of them they will be for sale :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 23 2006, 04:36 PM~5827488
> *OKAY IM READY TO FINISH  THE BOMB NOW.......I JUST DROPPED IT OFF TO GET SOME SIC' ASS MURALS BLASTED ON IT ....
> 
> 
> ...


That firewall look's super smoove. Always putting out quality work :thumbsup: By the way congrats on the feature in TLM :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 26 2006, 06:38 AM~6046951
> *That firewall look's super smoove. Always putting out quality work  :thumbsup:  By the way congrats on the feature in TLM  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Lets see some updates Danny


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 28 2006, 08:01 AM~6057994
> *Lets see some updates Danny
> *


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 28 2006, 07:01 AM~6057994
> *Lets see some updates Danny
> *


I HAVENT BEEN OVER TO SEE IT I DONT WANT TO BOTHER ANYONE THE LESS YOU BUG THE BETTER IT COMES OUT.......WHEN HE CALLS ME ILL GO OVER AND TAKE PICS AND SHARE THEM ON LAY IT LOW :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 28 2006, 08:31 PM~6062309
> *I HAVENT BEEN OVER TO SEE IT I DONT WANT TO BOTHER ANYONE THE LESS YOU BUG THE BETTER IT COMES OUT.......WHEN HE CALLS ME ILL GO OVER AND TAKE PICS AND SHARE THEM ON LAY IT LOW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow ! That bomb will be DA BOMB! :biggrin:


----------



## js64 (Sep 12, 2002)

*That's Looking Tight. Some more updates!!!*


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT Whats new with chingon 52??????? :biggrin:


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

Ranfla is looking firme homie........ :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Sep 13 2006, 05:51 AM~6161531
> *TTT Whats new with chingon 52??????? :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING REALLY JUST WAITING ON SOME PEOPLE SO I CAN GET GOING AGAIN


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2006, 10:17 PM~6168784
> *NOTHING REALLY JUST WAITING ON SOME PEOPLE SO I CAN GET GOING AGAIN
> *


Can't wait to see you rollin into a show with the bike in the back :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Sep 14 2006, 10:16 AM~6171683
> *Can't wait to see you rollin into a show with the bike in the back :thumbsup:
> *


HOPEFULLY YOU SEE THAT NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

INTERIORS BEING DONE RIGHT NOW I'LL POST PICS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 24 2006, 10:21 AM~6234479
> *INTERIORS BEING DONE RIGHT NOW I'LL POST PICS SOON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

Your bomba is lookin sweet homie. I need a car like this so i can cruise with my 3 kids and my wife in style....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Sep 26 2006, 06:25 PM~6250444
> *Your bomba is lookin sweet homie. I need a car like this so i can cruise with my 3 kids and my wife in style....
> *


THANKS BRO,...THATS EXACTLY WHAT IM GOING TO DO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SOME INTERIOR PICS


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

more pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

COMING OUT REALLY NICE DANNY :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 30 2006, 12:31 PM~6277257
> *SOME INTERIOR PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: IS THAT THE PAISA THAT YOU ASKED TO FRONT YOU THE INTERIOR TILL THE 1ST. :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















































JUST PLAYING BRO LOOKS GOOD....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 1 2006, 07:02 PM~6284823
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: IS THAT THE PAISA THAT YOU ASKED TO FRONT YOU THE INTERIOR TILL THE  1ST.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JUST PLAYING BRO LOOKS GOOD....
> *


YUP THATS THE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 30 2006, 12:31 PM~6277257
> *SOME INTERIOR PICS
> 
> 
> ...


this is going to be a bad one.Looking good Danny


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

T T T


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t for the luxurious crew :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

STILL WAITING ON SOME TALENTED PEOPLE TO GET FINISHED UP DOING THIER PARTS SO I CAN CONTINUE DOING MINE :biggrin: I WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS THEY ARE AVAILABLE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2006, 04:11 PM~6504512
> *STILL WAITING ON SOME TALENTED PEOPLE TO GET FINISHED UP DOING THIER PARTS SO I CAN CONTINUE DOING MINE :biggrin:    I WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS THEY ARE AVAILABLE
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 4 2006, 05:11 PM~6504512
> *STILL WAITING ON SOME TALENTED PEOPLE TO GET FINISHED UP DOING THIER PARTS SO I CAN CONTINUE DOING MINE :biggrin:    I WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS THEY ARE AVAILABLE
> *


I SEEN SOME UPDATES HOMIE GOT BUSY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Nov 9 2006, 08:42 PM~6538767
> *I SEEN SOME UPDATES HOMIE GOT BUSY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice looking wagon homie


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

damm makes me wish i hadnt sold mine


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 16 2006, 12:02 PM~6581634
> *nice looking wagon homie
> *


THANKS


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

WHERES ALL THE PICS????????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAY AREA BOSS 408_@Nov 23 2006, 01:17 AM~6622673
> *WHERES ALL THE PICS????????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 23 2006, 09:01 AM~6623277
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST PICKED IT UP YESTERDAY AND NOW ITS HOME....WILL START THE FUN PART OF PUTTING IT ALL BACK TOGETHER SOON


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: bro


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

looking good bro, keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 26 2006, 10:50 AM~6638239
> *JUST PICKED IT UP YESTERDAY AND NOW ITS HOME....WILL START THE FUN PART OF PUTTING IT ALL BACK TOGETHER SOON
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie any pics of the art work on the side?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 16 2006, 02:58 AM~6769688
> *lookin good homie any pics of the art work on the side?
> *


I JUST DID THE FIREWALL.....HERES A LITTLE PIECE OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 23 2006, 03:04 PM~6810936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LOOKING SIK!


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

looks nice ill roll next to u :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:0 :worship: :worship: DAMN HOMIE IM LOVIN THIS RIDE,CANT WAIT TO SEE IT COMPLETE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Dec 23 2006, 09:29 PM~6812396
> *looks nice ill roll next to u :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Dec 23 2006, 09:35 PM~6812431
> *:0  :worship:  :worship: DAMN HOMIE IM LOVIN THIS RIDE,CANT WAIT TO SEE IT COMPLETE
> *


THANKS BRO, SHOULD BE COMPLETE BY THIS SUMMER


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

the small whitewalls look clean :0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Going to keep the skinnies on ? I would of stayed with the ww but hey that's me. Keep up the good work homie.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 24 2006, 10:24 AM~6814664
> *Going to keep the skinnies on ? I would of stayed with the ww but hey that's me. Keep up the good work homie.
> *


ww for when i roll the stocks and skinnies when i roll the rims


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 23 2006, 04:04 PM~6810936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 23 2006, 04:04 PM~6810936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE DANNY :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 23 2006, 09:29 PM~6812693
> *THANKS BRO, SHOULD BE COMPLETE BY THIS SUMMER
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD ARE THOSE DAYTONS ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 26 2006, 04:17 PM~6830200
> *LOOKIN GOOD ARE THOSE DAYTONS ?
> *


zenith


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 26 2006, 03:24 PM~6830260
> *zenith
> *


I.C.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T 4 THE LUXURIOUS BOMB SQUAD


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

TTT FOR DANNY AND HIS SICK ASS WAGON! LOVIN THE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 2 2007, 06:46 PM~6886558
> *T T T 4 THE LUXURIOUS BOMB SQUAD
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2005, 02:46 PM~3988457
> *[/size][/color]
> THANKS,NOT TOO MANY LIKE THIS
> *


one sitting at my primos garage.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 27 2006, 08:32 AM~5505136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro that brown looks like my primos 50' chevy.


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jan 3 2007, 12:46 AM~6888922
> *one sitting at my primos garage.
> *


THEY LOOK ALOT BETTER ON THE STREETS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 3 2007, 06:25 PM~6895655
> *THEY LOOK ALOT BETTER ON THE STREETS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

looking good homie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2007, 06:48 PM~6895842
> *X 2
> *


X3


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

whats going on SIC'N'TWISTED :biggrin:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice!!! Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

THIS WILL KICK ASS! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Jan 8 2007, 11:03 AM~6933384
> *THIS WILL KICK ASS! :thumbsup:
> *


NO DOUBT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

thats a nice name change :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 3 2007, 06:25 PM~6895655
> *THEY LOOK ALOT BETTER ON THE STREETS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X1000


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

BIG UPS TO THE LUXURIOUS BOMB SQUAD :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeaeU4CtiRU


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DUAL EXHAUST


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

sick


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 25 2007, 06:13 PM~7085929
> *DUAL EXHAUST
> 
> 
> ...


damn like that :worship:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 25 2007, 05:44 PM~7086283
> *damn like that :worship:
> *


x2 :0 those look clean


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 25 2007, 06:13 PM~7085929
> *DUAL EXHAUST
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IM JELOUS :angry:


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

i'll check on the oil pan today i also have the two rear chroms you need


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jan 25 2007, 08:46 PM~7087691
> *i'll  check on the oil pan today i also have the two rear chroms you need
> *


I FOUND AN OIL PAN ALREADY, I JUST NEED THOSE CHROME PIECES ASAP


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

A LITTLE MORE CHROME


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 25 2007, 06:13 PM~7085929
> *DUAL EXHAUST
> 
> 
> ...


where did you purchase these from?


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 28 2007, 08:02 PM~7112232
> *A LITTLE MORE CHROME
> 
> 
> ...


your running out of stuff to chrome, if you get bored you can always chrome my parts


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Jan 28 2007, 08:55 PM~7112755
> *your running out of stuff to chrome, if you get bored you can always chrome my parts
> *


 YOU CAN NEVER HAVE TOO MUCH CHROME AND GOLD...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 28 2007, 09:54 PM~7112730
> *where did you purchase these from?
> *


i seen them on night prowlers for 190.00 Jaime :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Your CAr is Awsome Danny!!! keep the pics coming!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

whats up danny


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 28 2007, 08:02 PM~7112851
> *YOU CAN NEVER HAVE TOO MUCH CHROME AND GOLD...
> *


----------



## LowGuy (Nov 15, 2006)

Damn man good work. This car is a work of art bro.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowGuy_@Jan 29 2007, 07:23 AM~7115847
> *Damn man good work. This car is a work of art bro.
> *


THANKS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST WAITING ON A FEW PARTS BACK FROM THE PLATER SO I CAN PUT THE FRONT WINDSHIELD GLASS ON


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 25 2007, 05:13 PM~7085929
> *DUAL EXHAUST
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WANT ME TO JET COAT THOSE SILVER


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 29 2007, 10:57 PM~7124608
> *YOU WANT ME TO JET COAT THOSE SILVER
> *


THAT WOULD LOOK TIGHT


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 30 2007, 09:55 AM~7127571
> *THAT WOULD LOOK TIGHT
> *


chrome BABY ONLY WAY TO GO CHROME


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 30 2007, 11:11 AM~7128188
> *chrome BABY ONLY WAY TO GO CHROME
> *


:thumbsup: actually its the only thing that will match


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 30 2007, 10:11 AM~7128188
> *chrome BABY ONLY WAY TO GO CHROME
> *


WILL CHROME HANDLE THE HEAT?


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 30 2007, 01:26 PM~7129387
> *WILL CHROME HANDLE THE HEAT?
> *


if not then keep re-chroming it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 30 2007, 01:26 PM~7129387
> *WILL CHROME HANDLE THE HEAT?
> *


for a while, then it will get fucked up,....then i'll take it off and replate it again


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2007, 12:27 PM~7129395
> *for a while, then it will get fucked up,....then i'll take it off and replate it again
> *


SO TWO SET IS THE WAY TO GO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 30 2007, 01:29 PM~7129410
> *SO TWO SET IS THE WAY TO GO
> *


actually just one pair, my bombs mostly for driving anyway so i'll use them like that all summer then in winter re-plate them if i need to, i expect stuff to get messed up, its a driver


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2007, 12:32 PM~7129443
> *actually just one pair, my bombs mostly for driving anyway so i'll use them like that all summer then in winter re-plate them if i need to, i expect stuff to get messed up, its a driver
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

HAVE YOU GOT IN TOUCH WITH THAT GUY FROM THE SWAP MEET??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 30 2007, 08:27 PM~7133463
> *AVE YOU GOT IN TOUCH WITH THAT GUTY FROM THE SWAP MEET??
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: WAITING ON SOME $$$$$$$


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2007, 08:28 PM~7133472
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: WAITING ON SOME $$$$$$$
> *


DAMN!THEY ARE LAGGIN :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 30 2007, 08:29 PM~7133494
> *DAMN!THEY ARE LAGGIN :angry:
> *


YUP


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 30 2007, 08:29 PM~7133494
> *DAMN!THEY ARE LAGGIN :angry:
> *


call those mother fukers


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 30 2007, 08:44 PM~7133675
> *call those mother fukers
> *


LOL


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 30 2007, 08:44 PM~7133675
> *call those mother fukers
> *


SLOW DOWN!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 30 2007, 08:50 PM~7133735
> *SLOW DOWN!!!!
> *


no were not slowing down for those sons of bitches.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 30 2007, 07:53 PM~7133764
> *no were not slowing down for those sons of bitches.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT MY ENGINE BACK


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2007, 04:16 PM~7140884
> *GOT MY ENGINE BACK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: any luck with the parts you needed??


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2007, 03:16 PM~7140884
> *GOT MY ENGINE BACK
> 
> 
> ...


damn that block looks sik already!! :0


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2007, 04:16 PM~7140884
> *GOT MY ENGINE BACK
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE SHIT............






































































THE BROWN COLOR I MEAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 31 2007, 06:03 PM~7141985
> *LOOKS LIKE SHIT............
> THE BROWN COLOR I MEAN :biggrin:  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Jan 31 2007, 05:58 PM~7141936
> *damn that block looks sik already!!  :0
> *


too bad i dont have all the chrome like you to put on it


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

good shit danny.. cant wait to see it in person...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jan 31 2007, 06:31 PM~7142253
> *good shit danny.. cant wait to see it in person...
> *


thanks bobby, it will be out this summer so you can check it out


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

im gonna count on it....


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2007, 06:30 PM~7142244
> *too bad i dont have all the chrome like you to put on it
> *


i know damn baller :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 31 2007, 06:03 PM~7141985
> *LOOKS LIKE SHIT............
> THE BROWN COLOR I MEAN :biggrin:  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: LOOKIN GOOD DANNY, NOW LET'S SEE THE CHROME ON THERE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 1 2007, 09:31 AM~7147069
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: LOOKIN GOOD DANNY, NOW LET'S SEE THE CHROME ON THERE
> *


I DONT HANE ANY _CHROME_ :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 1 2007, 09:40 AM~7147130
> *I DONT HANE ANY CHROME :biggrin:
> *


YEA RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 1 2007, 08:48 AM~7147183
> *YEA RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: the blocks the only thing thats not chrome


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 1 2007, 11:02 PM~7154405
> *x2 :biggrin: the blocks the only thing thats not chrome
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 2 2007, 09:47 AM~7156926
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT FOR LUX '07


----------



## TYLER_BANKS (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

wud danny


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 6 2007, 12:43 PM~7189931
> *wud danny
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 21 2007, 11:36 PM~7051309
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeaeU4CtiRU
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 1 2007, 11:02 PM~7154405
> *x2 :biggrin: the blocks the only thing thats not chrome
> *


i know ya have to have some chrome for that motor...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2007, 07:55 PM~7194571
> *i know ya have to have some chrome for that motor...
> *


THATS AN UNDERSTATEMENT :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MY BUMPERS


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2007, 10:03 PM~7204812
> *MY BUMPERS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 6 2007, 11:10 PM~7196204
> *THATS AN UNDERSTATEMENT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2007, 10:03 PM~7204812
> *MY BUMPERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2007, 10:03 PM~7204812
> *MY BUMPERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

NICE CALIFORNIA BUMPERS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2007, 10:03 PM~7204812
> *MY BUMPERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Feb 7 2007, 11:47 PM~7205828
> *NICE CALIFORNIA BUMPERS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by straightflush_@Feb 8 2007, 05:27 PM~7212356
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

DAMN ITS COMING OUT CLEAN


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 8 2007, 06:53 PM~7213030
> *DAMN ITS COMING OUT CLEAN
> *


HIS CARPETS...........................HE JUST HAD THEM SHAMPOOED :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 8 2007, 07:14 PM~7213288
> *HIS CARPETS...........................HE JUST HAD THEM SHAMPOOED :biggrin:
> *


SEE FUCKING UP ANOTHER THREAD :angry: START YOUR THREAD SO WE CAN MESS YOUR UP


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 8 2007, 07:16 PM~7213314
> *SEE FUCKING UP ANOTHER THREAD :angry:  START YOUR THREAD SO WE CAN MESS YOUR UP
> *


I GOT NO PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 8 2007, 07:16 PM~7213324
> *I GOT NO PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GO TAKE SOME :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 8 2007, 07:17 PM~7213337
> *GO TAKE SOME :biggrin:
> *


I GOT NO CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 8 2007, 07:18 PM~7213351
> *I GOT NO CAMERA :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU SCARED OF?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 8 2007, 07:21 PM~7213389
> *WHAT YOU SCARED OF?
> *


NEVER SCARED :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK+Feb 8 2007, 07:16 PM~7213324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 8 2007, 07:17 PM~7213337
> *GO TAKE SOME :biggrin:
> *


MAY BE I SHOULD PAY DANNY AS MY CAMERA MAN,AND THE PERSON TO CHECK UP ON MY CAR LIKE YOU DO.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DONT TALK ABOUT SCARED!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 8 2007, 07:29 PM~7213483
> *MAY BE I SHOULD PAY DANNY AS MY CAMERA MAN,AND THE PERSON TO CHECK UP ON MY CAR LIKE YOU DO.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> DONT TALK ABOUT SCARED!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

loking good, como estas


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 8 2007, 07:29 PM~7213483
> *MAY BE I SHOULD PAY DANNY AS MY CAMERA MAN,AND THE PERSON TO CHECK UP ON MY CAR LIKE YOU DO.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> DONT TALK ABOUT SCARED!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 8 2007, 07:29 PM~7213483
> *MAY BE I SHOULD PAY DANNY AS MY CAMERA MAN,AND THE PERSON TO CHECK UP ON MY CAR LIKE YOU DO.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> DONT TALK ABOUT SCARED!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 8 2007, 09:10 PM~7214431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice bomba you have there


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 8 2007, 08:10 PM~7214431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Feb 8 2007, 10:41 PM~7215344
> *X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why is that funny :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by straightflush_@Feb 8 2007, 08:15 PM~7213943
> *loking good, como estas
> *


IM GOOD, HOWS YOUR BOMBA COMING ALONG?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 8 2007, 10:40 PM~7215324
> *nice bomba you have there
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51+Feb 8 2007, 09:45 PM~7215379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Feb 8 2007, 10:50 PM~7215435
> *MY BAD I MEANT THIS
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont think that is funny either :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT SOME MORE CHROME TODAY


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 12 2007, 02:17 PM~7240789
> *GOT SOME MORE CHROME TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 12 2007, 01:18 PM~7240799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  WHO DOING YOUR CHROME?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 12 2007, 03:01 PM~7241064
> * WHO DOING YOUR CHROME?
> *


SPEEDY'S DOING EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE BUMPERS


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 12 2007, 02:17 PM~7240789
> *GOT SOME MORE CHROME TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOKING REAL NICE, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ONE THE RIDE


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 12 2007, 01:18 PM~7240799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thats what im talking bout


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 12 2007, 02:13 PM~7241177
> *SPEEDY'S DOING EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE BUMPERS
> *


YOU SHIP IT ARE DROP IT OFF?


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

lock nice broasta el final,lo mejor biene,thissumer goolack danny


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

dont you just love ups


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 12 2007, 06:35 PM~7242812
> *dont you just love ups
> 
> 
> ...


YES I DO...............JUST THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 12 2007, 06:54 PM~7242940
> *YES I DO...............JUST THAT ONE  :biggrin:
> *










hehehehehehhe


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AND NOW THE REAL WORK WILL BEGIN


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 13 2007, 10:57 PM~7255682
> *AND NOW THE REAL WORK WILL BEGIN
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE CHOLA BRACELETS :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 13 2007, 11:03 PM~7255753
> *ARE THOSE CHOLA BRACELETS :biggrin:
> *


do they bring back memories?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 13 2007, 11:08 PM~7255801
> *do they bring back memories?
> *


 :uh: OF YOU??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 13 2007, 09:57 PM~7255682
> *AND NOW THE REAL WORK WILL BEGIN
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 13 2007, 11:57 PM~7255682
> *AND NOW THE REAL WORK WILL BEGIN
> 
> 
> ...


 WANT ME TO CALL ANGIE TO INSTL IT FOR YOU HES OFF ?????????


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2007, 10:13 PM~7255850
> *hno:
> *


THATS EASY I INSTALLED MY OWN NEW HARNESS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 16 2007, 12:38 PM~7278741
> *THATS EASY I INSTALLED MY OWN NEW HARNESS
> *


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 16 2007, 12:28 PM~7279171
> *
> *


JUST TAKE YOUR TIME AND DOUBLE CHECK EVERYTHING :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 16 2007, 01:30 PM~7279194
> *JUST TAKE YOUR TIME AND DOUBLE CHECK EVERYTHING  :thumbsup:
> *


in my case triple check everything... :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 18 2007, 03:04 AM~7289433
> *TTT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 18 2007, 05:49 PM~7292514
> *:uh:
> *


is there a problem


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 18 2007, 06:51 PM~7293083
> *is there a problem
> *


A DRINKING PROBLEM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 18 2007, 06:50 PM~7293445
> *A DRINKING PROBLEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE WERE YOU GUYS SAT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 19 2007, 11:46 AM~7297974
> *WHERE WERE YOU GUYS SAT?
> *


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 19 2007, 11:28 AM~7298287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hows it comin homie///


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 19 2007, 11:46 AM~7297974
> *WHERE WERE YOU GUYS SAT?
> *


I WENT TO TAHOE TOOK THE KIDS TO THE SNOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Danny don't forget to send the 411 on that, dude said he was intrested


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 13 2007, 09:57 PM~7255682
> *AND NOW THE REAL WORK WILL BEGIN
> 
> 
> ...


spagetti diner ?


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

Danny i finally got the time today to ship them trims, you should get them in on tuesday i send them thru UPS I JUST HATE using them since the lost my 53-54 chevy dulex visor


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

firme ride!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THIS BOMB IS BEING PUT TOGETHER WITH ALL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT MY WINDSHIELD WEATHERSTRIP IN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Feb 21 2007, 06:53 PM~7320460
> *Danny i finally got the time today to ship them trims, you should get them in on tuesday i send them thru UPS I JUST HATE using them since the lost my 53-54 chevy dulex visor
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 21 2007, 10:37 PM~7323416
> *GOT MY WINDSHIELD WEATHERSTRIP IN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 21 2007, 10:16 PM~7323297
> *THIS BOMB IS BEING PUT TOGETHER WITH ALL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 21 2007, 11:16 PM~7323297
> *THIS BOMB IS BEING PUT TOGETHER WITH ALL
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT MY WINDSHIELD AND VENT WINDOW GLASS IN TODAY


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 22 2007, 05:55 PM~7330203
> *GOT MY WINDSHIELD AND VENT WINDOW GLASS IN TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok good thing i aint there to help install,


i would have to find like 3 more sets with my clumsy self...

id be too nervous and wind up breakin one...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 22 2007, 05:55 PM~7330203
> *GOT MY WINDSHIELD AND VENT WINDOW GLASS IN TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE BUBBLE WRAP


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 26 2007, 12:17 PM~7355425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
first lesson jesse;
DONT EVER BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU :nono:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Feb 26 2007, 01:21 PM~7355465
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> first lesson jesse;
> DONT EVER BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU :nono:
> *


shut up fool, atleast he can take a joke :angry: so how was that gay bar :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

YOU PUT THE HARNESS IN YET?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 26 2007, 01:41 PM~7355622
> *YOU PUT THE HARNESS IN YET?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 26 2007, 12:43 PM~7355627
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Y NOT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 26 2007, 02:43 PM~7356049
> *Y NOT
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

hey danny.. i know of a lady selling a 52chevy wagon....... al there still runs.... she wants 2000obo.. is this worth it.. i found it in a litle hill in los gatos.. what u think ?? u know wagons.. :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Feb 26 2007, 05:35 PM~7357276
> *hey danny.. i know of a lady selling a 52chevy wagon....... al there still runs.... she wants 2000obo.. is this worth it.. i found it in a litle hill in los gatos.. what u think ?? u know wagons.. :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Feb 26 2007, 12:17 PM~7355425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so, you got a big wagon to compinsate for your lil fish? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Feb 26 2007, 05:35 PM~7357276
> *hey danny.. i know of a lady selling a 52chevy wagon....... al there still runs.... she wants 2000obo.. is this worth it.. i found it in a litle hill in los gatos.. what u think ?? u know wagons.. :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 26 2007, 10:32 PM~7360599
> *so, you got a big wagon to compinsate for your lil fish? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


actually thats just a head warmer


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 26 2007, 10:33 PM~7361153
> *actually thats just a head warmer
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 26 2007, 11:33 PM~7361153
> *actually thats just a head warmer
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

WHEN YOU LEAVING FOR LA?


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 2 2007, 12:42 PM~7391657
> *WHEN YOU LEAVING FOR LA?
> *


should be leaving san jo by 6


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Mar 2 2007, 01:55 PM~7391737
> *should be leaving san jo by 6
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Mar 2 2007, 12:55 PM~7391737
> *should be leaving san jo by 6
> *


SHIT :angry:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 2 2007, 02:18 PM~7391854
> *SHIT :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

you wagen ba a quedar chingona ,good suete con todo carnal, i hope your and mine be finish, this samer


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by straightflush_@Mar 2 2007, 06:40 PM~7393223
> *you wagen ba a quedar chingona ,good  suete con todo carnal, i hope your and mine be finish, this samer
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL, TU BOMBITA TAMBIEN ESTA CHINGONA...THIS SUMMER FOR SURE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BEFORE  













AFTER :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 3 2007, 11:52 PM~7401199
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 3 2007, 11:52 PM~7401199
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO..................LUX BOMB SQUAD COMING REAL SOON


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 4 2007, 05:46 PM~7405971
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO..................LUX BOMB SQUAD COMING REAL SOON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 3 2007, 10:52 PM~7401199
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE NICE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 4 2007, 06:46 PM~7405971
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO..................LUX BOMB SQUAD COMING REAL SOON
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

updates? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 5 2007, 08:47 PM~7414697
> *updates? :dunno:
> *


soon


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 3 2007, 10:52 PM~7401199
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


       :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

STARTED PUTTING SOME CHROME ON THE MOTOR :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 8 2007, 11:53 AM~7436403
> *STARTED PUTTING SOME CHROME ON THE MOTOR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 8 2007, 10:53 AM~7436403
> *STARTED PUTTING SOME CHROME ON THE MOTOR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn already looking good


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 8 2007, 10:04 AM~7436458
> *damn already looking good
> *


X2


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 8 2007, 09:53 AM~7436403
> *STARTED PUTTING SOME CHROME ON THE MOTOR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO HEAR THAT STRAIGHT 6


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 8 2007, 10:53 AM~7436403
> *STARTED PUTTING SOME CHROME ON THE MOTOR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

Danny i was looking at the water pump you got it looks to be the one with the long shaft if im right you will have to move thr radiator to the front of the radiator surport :thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Did you get the harness in yet ?? :biggrin:


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

:biggrin: nice brother,halo to the family


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT SOME MORE CHROME TODAY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 4 2007, 12:52 AM~7401199
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


very nice Danny...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 10:12 PM~7511172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 09:12 PM~7511172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, looks better than new


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 09:12 PM~7511172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE & CHINY :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DROPPED!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2007, 07:53 PM~7518023
> *DROPPED!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  keep them coming :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2007, 07:54 PM~7518033
> *KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING SWEET BRO.......


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2007, 07:53 PM~7518023
> *DROPPED!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2007, 07:54 PM~7518033
> *KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SPOKES?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 21 2007, 04:16 PM~7523888
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SPOKES?
> *


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## bdbob45 (Sep 1, 2005)

nice ass bomb homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 21 2007, 06:53 PM~7524637
> *SOLD :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2007, 08:54 PM~7518033
> *KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WAGON HOMIE


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 8 2007, 11:44 AM~7436619
> *CANT WAIT TO HEAR THAT STRAIGHT 6
> *


ARE YOU PUTTIN STRAIGHT PIPE?


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

T T T


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Mar 22 2007, 05:47 PM~7532147
> *ARE YOU PUTTIN STRAIGHT PIPE?
> *


where you been?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Mar 22 2007, 05:47 PM~7532147
> *ARE YOU PUTTIN STRAIGHT PIPE?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bdbob45+Mar 22 2007, 11:46 AM~7529940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2007, 06:53 PM~7518023
> *DROPPED!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE GRILLE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 23 2006, 04:04 PM~6810936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2007, 02:42 PM~7538285
> *THE GRILLE
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THATS BAD ASS....


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

SIC!!! homie..i'll be hitting you up.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Mar 23 2007, 02:49 PM~7538313
> *SIC!!! homie..i'll be hitting you up.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2007, 02:42 PM~7538285
> *THE GRILLE
> 
> 
> ...


Firme


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 24 2007, 10:42 AM~7538285
> *THE GRILLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: sick!!


how come you've got part of a 51 grill on a 52?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 23 2007, 07:59 PM~7539817
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: sick!!
> how come you've got part of a 51 grill on a 52?
> *


CUSTOM


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 24 2007, 04:03 PM~7539849
> *CUSTOM
> *


looks good mayne


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 23 2007, 07:59 PM~7539817
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: sick!!
> how come you've got part of a 51 grill on a 52?
> *


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT BUT WASNT SURE ???


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 22 2007, 08:04 PM~7533283
> *where you been?
> *


BEEN WORKIN O T MAKIN SOME MONEY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2007, 02:42 PM~7538285
> *THE GRILLE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2007, 03:42 PM~7538285
> *THE GRILLE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2007, 02:42 PM~7538285
> *THE GRILLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

man you are doing an awesome job building this wagon....looks great


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Mar 26 2007, 05:58 AM~7551878
> *man you are doing an awesome job building this wagon....looks great
> *


THANKS


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

the car is fuckin awesome!!!

will you put the wires or those oldschool wheels?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 27 2007, 08:13 AM~7560350
> *the car is fuckin awesome!!!
> 
> will you put the wires or those oldschool wheels?
> *


thanks, it will have wires


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 27 2007, 09:54 AM~7560642
> *thanks, it will have wires
> *



NICE


----------



## 408sharks_wifey (Mar 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOING BACK TO THE PAINT SHOP TO REPAINT THE FRONT END :angry: THIS HOLDS ME BACK BIG TIME


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 10 2007, 11:10 AM~7658387
> *GOING BACK TO THE PAINT SHOP TO REPAINT THE FRONT END :angry: THIS HOLDS ME BACK BIG TIME
> *


CANT RUSH EXCELLENCE  WAIT IT OUT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Apr 10 2007, 10:14 AM~7658419
> *CANT RUSH EXCELLENCE   WAIT IT OUT
> *


you know


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

picked up my bomb from the paint shop, off to the muralist again tomorrow :uh:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 12 2007, 09:36 AM~7675173
> *picked up my bomb from the paint shop, off to the muralist again tomorrow :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A NICE TRAILER :cheesy: 























JK LOOKING GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LOOKING FIRME


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Apr 12 2007, 10:43 AM~7675208
> *THATS A NICE TRAILER :cheesy:
> JK LOOKING GOOD BRO :biggrin:
> *


heres the queen it belong too


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 12 2007, 09:46 AM~7675229
> *heres the queen it belong too
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: ITS A DRIVER BRO!  :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 12 2007, 10:46 AM~7675229
> *heres the queen it belong too
> 
> 
> ...


yea i heard that


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 12 2007, 10:36 AM~7675173
> *picked up my bomb from the paint shop, off to the muralist again tomorrow :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN NICE BRO, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2007, 10:20 PM~7692690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :biggrin:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2007, 03:42 PM~7538285
> *THE GRILLE
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for one clean bomba uffin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 12 2007, 10:36 AM~7675173
> *picked up my bomb from the paint shop, off to the muralist again tomorrow :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2007, 09:20 PM~7692690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GOLD..........NICE


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Apr 18 2007, 10:17 AM~7719756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Y-QUE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

remember 

"WHILE YOUR READING THIS HIS BOMB HIS BEING WORKED ON "


:nicoderm:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Lux :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 27 2007, 06:41 PM~7788512
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT MY BOMB HOME FROM THE MURALIST.....CHECK IT OUT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2007, 08:19 PM~7815191
> *GOT MY BOMB HOME FROM THE MURALIST.....CHECK IT OUT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

want me to clear it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@May 1 2007, 08:37 PM~7815324
> *want me to clear it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@May 1 2007, 08:37 PM~7815324
> *want me to clear it
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

awsome work and buildup Danny...Damn it looks great...


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@May 1 2007, 08:37 PM~7815324
> *want me to clear it
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... THEN AFTER THE MURALS WILL BE LOOKING LIKE THIS AGAIN .. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2007, 07:27 PM~7815260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD!!!!! BAY AREA BOMBS ARE ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2007, 07:19 PM~7815191
> *GOT MY BOMB HOME FROM THE MURALIST.....CHECK IT OUT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

slick lookin firewall


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 2 2007, 06:23 AM~7817264
> *:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD!!!!! BAY AREA BOMBS ARE ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!
> *


nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 2 2007, 07:19 AM~7817545
> *nice!!! :biggrin:
> *


you did a great job, thanks again FREDDY!!!!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

OK danny..just this pic..







:0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2007, 08:27 PM~7815260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he got down on that firewall


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 1 2007, 07:27 PM~7815260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
LOOKING FIRME!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 2 2007, 06:27 AM~7817579
> *OK danny..just this pic..
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF!!!!


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2007, 08:19 PM~7815191
> *GOT MY BOMB HOME FROM THE MURALIST.....CHECK IT OUT
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 2 2007, 08:51 AM~7818159
> *SHOW OFF!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GETTING READY TO GO UNDER THE GUN hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE GOES NOTHING


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 2 2007, 01:59 PM~7820539
> *GETTING READY TO GO UNDER THE GUN hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


good luck


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES THE END RESULT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NON- STOP PROGRESS FROM HERE ON OUT, MOTOR WILL BE IN THIS WEEKEND....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

con madre danny!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 2 2007, 02:05 PM~7820600
> *NON- STOP PROGRESS FROM HERE ON OUT, MOTOR WILL BE IN THIS WEEKEND....
> *


congrads, and i hope so


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 2 2007, 02:04 PM~7820588
> *HERES THE END RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@May 2 2007, 01:17 PM~7820727
> *congrads, and i hope so
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 2 2007, 03:04 PM~7820588
> *HERES THE END RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 2 2007, 02:33 PM~7820879
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  EVERYTHING WENT SMOOTH BRO..


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 2 2007, 02:04 PM~7820588
> *HERES THE END RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 2 2007, 02:04 PM~7820588
> *HERES THE END RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SO I DECIDED TO PUT MY MOTOR IN TODAY WITH THE HELP OF MY BROTHER JESSE.....AND HERES WHERE WE ARE AT.........

PUTTING ON THE CLUTCH AND STUFF FOR THE MOTOR


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GETTING READY TO GO IN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TOMORROW I WILL HAVE PICS OF THE MOTOR ALL DONE UP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 3 2007, 06:33 PM~7830359
> *GETTING READY TO GO IN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 3 2007, 08:36 PM~7830386
> *TOMORROW I WILL HAVE PICS OF THE MOTOR ALL DONE UP
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 3 2007, 06:36 PM~7830386
> *TOMORROW I WILL HAVE PICS OF THE MOTOR ALL DONE UP
> *


showoff :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AND ITS IN THERE :cheesy: , STILL NEED TO CONNECT THE FRONT MOTOR MOUNTS


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 3 2007, 07:49 PM~7830484
> *AND ITS IN THERE :cheesy: ,  STILL NEED TO CONNECT THE FRONT MOTOR MOUNTS
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@May 3 2007, 09:45 PM~7830891
> *looking good bro......
> *


x2


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 2 2007, 02:04 PM~7820588
> *HERES THE END RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET, LOOKS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 3 2007, 07:32 PM~7830354
> *SO I DECIDED TO PUT MY MOTOR IN TODAY WITH THE HELP OF MY BROTHER JESSE.....AND HERES WHERE WE ARE AT.........
> 
> PUTTING ON THE CLUTCH AND STUFF FOR THE MOTOR
> ...


Thats what i like to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Build on Danny Build on. Like i always say anything you need let me know.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@May 4 2007, 08:37 AM~7833597
> *Thats what i like to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Build on Danny Build on. Like i always say anything you need let me know.*


RIGHT ON MIKEY, I'LL DO THAT BRO


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 3 2007, 07:32 PM~7830354
> *SO I DECIDED TO PUT MY MOTOR IN TODAY WITH THE HELP OF MY BROTHER JESSE.....AND HERES WHERE WE ARE AT.........
> 
> PUTTING ON THE CLUTCH AND STUFF FOR THE MOTOR
> ...


nice sweat shirt, been there , done that..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE HEART OF IT ALL


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Looking good. Keep the pics coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@May 4 2007, 02:59 PM~7835986
> *Looking good. Keep the pics coming. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS, WILL HAVE MORE SOON WHEN ITS COMPLETE


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 4 2007, 02:56 PM~7835968
> *THE HEART OF IT ALL
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

check and see if you are going to able to use that water pump it might hit the raidiator


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@May 6 2007, 08:26 PM~7847124
> *check and see if you are going to able to use that water pump it might hit the raidiator
> *


im able to use the water pump and pulley, just not the fan, i'll be running an electric fan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn! Danny,you shit is clean. Mad props to you and LUXURIOUS doing it big in the 07 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 4 2007, 01:56 PM~7835968
> *THE HEART OF IT ALL
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man .......showstopper right there


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 6 2007, 10:42 PM~7848216
> *lookin good man .......showstopper  right there
> *


YEAH BUT FOR REALS DANNY ... THE WAGON LOOKS GOOD BUT YOU DONT BRO.. YOU SHOULD GET YOUR SELF CHECKED .. YOU KNOW BEFORE IT FALLS OFF ...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@May 7 2007, 01:00 AM~7848526
> *YEAH BUT FOR REALS DANNY ... THE WAGON LOOKS GOOD BUT YOU DONT BRO.. YOU SHOULD GET YOUR SELF CHECKED .. YOU KNOW BEFORE IT FALLS OFF ...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 6 2007, 08:32 PM~7847190
> *im able to use the water pump and pulley, just not the fan, i'll be running an electric fan
> *



The electric fan will work great Bro. 

Motor compartment is looking good.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

what size engine is that..?


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@May 7 2007, 12:00 AM~7848526
> *YEAH BUT FOR REALS DANNY ... THE WAGON LOOKS GOOD BUT YOU DONT BRO.. YOU SHOULD GET YOUR SELF CHECKED .. YOU KNOW BEFORE IT FALLS OFF ...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@May 7 2007, 09:39 AM~7850123
> *what size engine is that..?
> *


235


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@May 6 2007, 11:00 PM~7848526
> *YEAH BUT FOR REALS DANNY ... THE WAGON LOOKS GOOD BUT YOU DONT BRO.. YOU SHOULD GET YOUR SELF CHECKED .. YOU KNOW BEFORE IT FALLS OFF ...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


dude go to the doctor :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

REWIRED THE WHOLE CAR :cheesy: EVEN WITH THE EZ WIRING KIT IT WAS A BITCH :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 7 2007, 09:14 PM~7855886
> *REWIRED THE WHOLE CAR :cheesy: EVEN WITH THE EZ WIRING KIT IT WAS A BITCH :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING LIKE WIRING :uh: :nosad:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 7 2007, 10:14 PM~7855886
> *REWIRED THE WHOLE CAR :cheesy: EVEN WITH THE EZ WIRING KIT IT WAS A BITCH :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


need a fork :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@May 7 2007, 10:15 PM~7855900
> *need a fork :biggrin:
> *


NOPE, IM ALREADY DONE, YOU SHOULD HAVE BROUGHT ONE YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 7 2007, 10:17 PM~7855920
> *NOPE, IM ALREADY DONE, YOU SHOULD HAVE BROUGHT ONE YESTERDAY :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha you all done ,was that today


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@May 7 2007, 10:18 PM~7855925
> *hahahaha  you all done ,was that today
> *


STARTED AS SOON AS YOU LEFT YESTERDAY AND ALL DAY TODAY.....TOMORROW I'LL DOUBLE CHECK EVERYTHING THEN CONNECT THE BATTERY AND SEE WHAT HAPPENDS hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 7 2007, 09:21 PM~7855946
> *STARTED AS SOON AS YOU LEFT YESTERDAY AND ALL DAY TODAY.....TOMORROW I'LL DOUBLE CHECK EVERYTHING THEN CONNECT THE BATTERY AND SEE WHAT HAPPENDS hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 6 2007, 09:32 PM~7847190
> *im able to use the water pump and pulley, just not the fan, i'll be running an electric fan
> *


yeah cause that 6 in line will over heat in no time in traffic without an electrical fan...


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 7 2007, 10:26 PM~7855987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 8 2007, 12:14 AM~7855886
> *REWIRED THE WHOLE CAR :cheesy: EVEN WITH THE EZ WIRING KIT IT WAS A BITCH :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good homie..and i feel you about the ez wiring....fucken false advertising


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR DA BOMB SQUAD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 7 2007, 10:26 PM~7855987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 7 2007, 10:14 PM~7855886
> *REWIRED THE WHOLE CAR :cheesy: EVEN WITH THE EZ WIRING KIT IT WAS A BITCH :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


CUT THE BLUE 1 .. NO WAIT .. THE RED 1 .. NO WAIT .. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@May 9 2007, 05:40 PM~7870469
> *CUT THE BLUE 1 .. NO WAIT .. THE RED 1 .. NO WAIT ..  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@May 9 2007, 06:40 PM~7870469
> *CUT THE BLUE 1 .. NO WAIT .. THE RED 1 .. NO WAIT ..  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FINALLY AFTER A LITTLE BIT OF BULLSHIT, I GOT POWER  .... JUST HEAD LIGHTS AND TAIL LIGHTS AND BRAKE LIGHTS FOR NOW,I NEED TO BUY A NEW TURN SIGNAL SWITCH.. AND ALL THE POWER TO THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT WORKS TOO :cheesy:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

MAN THATS COOL! ITS LOOKING GOOD TO MAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 11 2007, 08:33 PM~7886439
> *FINALLY AFTER A LITTLE BIT  OF BULLSHIT, I GOT POWER  .... JUST HEAD LIGHTS AND TAIL LIGHTS AND BRAKE LIGHTS FOR NOW,I NEED TO BUY A NEW TURN SIGNAL SWITCH.. AND ALL THE POWER TO THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT WORKS  TOO :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT ONE IF YOU NEED IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 11 2007, 07:33 PM~7886439
> *FINALLY AFTER A LITTLE BIT  OF BULLSHIT, I GOT POWER  .... JUST HEAD LIGHTS AND TAIL LIGHTS AND BRAKE LIGHTS FOR NOW,I NEED TO BUY A NEW TURN SIGNAL SWITCH.. AND ALL THE POWER TO THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT WORKS  TOO :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man .......but you aeint running that alternator ? :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 11 2007, 11:19 PM~7887409
> *nice work man .......but you aeint running that alternator ?  :uh:
> *


NO IM NOT I HAVE A CHROME ONE AND A CHROME STARTER, BUT SINCE IT WAS MY FIRST TIME WIRING UP A CAR I DIDN'T WANT TO BURN OUT MY NEW CHROME PARTS......BUT NOW SINCE ITS ALL GOOD I'LL SWAP PARTS


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 11 2007, 08:33 PM~7886439
> *FINALLY AFTER A LITTLE BIT  OF BULLSHIT, I GOT POWER  .... JUST HEAD LIGHTS AND TAIL LIGHTS AND BRAKE LIGHTS FOR NOW,I NEED TO BUY A NEW TURN SIGNAL SWITCH.. AND ALL THE POWER TO THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT WORKS  TOO :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ONE STEP AT A TIME BRO, GO TO SEE SOME PROGRESS.. KEEP IT UP !!
     :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TOOK THE BOMB TO GET SOME EXHAUST TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 14 2007, 10:19 PM~7905616
> *TOOK THE BOMB TO GET SOME EXHAUST TODAY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


   LETS FIRE IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@May 14 2007, 10:21 PM~7905632
> *   LETS FIRE IT UP :biggrin:
> *


SHOULD BE ON THE ROAD THIS WEEK hno:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 14 2007, 10:19 PM~7905616
> *TOOK THE BOMB TO GET SOME EXHAUST TODAY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good danny


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 14 2007, 10:19 PM~7905616
> *TOOK THE BOMB TO GET SOME EXHAUST TODAY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 right on Danny can't wait to see it on da road...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 14 2007, 11:22 PM~7905640
> *SHOULD BE ON THE ROAD THIS WEEK hno:
> *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Lets hear how it sounds...got my sound turned on. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

J/K, looking good and by now, I bet it's sounding pretty good too.


----------



## CITYLIFE CC (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 14 2007, 11:19 PM~7905616
> *TOOK THE BOMB TO GET SOME EXHAUST TODAY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks very nice Danny! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 14 2007, 09:19 PM~7905616
> *TOOK THE BOMB TO GET SOME EXHAUST TODAY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*hey homie, i got you if you need some extra bumper *bolts!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 16 2007, 08:12 AM~7915028
> *hey homie, i got you if you need some extra bumper bolts!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I HAVE THEM FOOL, I JUST PUT THAT BUMPER ON REAL QUICK JUST SO I KNOW WHERE TO END THE EXHAUST, I STILL NEED TO PUT THE REAR SPLASH APRON ON TOO :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 16 2007, 07:41 AM~7915214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I HAVE THEM FOOL, I JUST PUT THAT BUMPER ON REAL QUICK JUST SO I KNOW WHERE TO END THE EXHAUST, I STILL NEED TO PUT THE REAR SPLASH APRON ON TOO :biggrin:
> *


lol, its cool man. glad to see you knock'n that chit out. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUAN SALAS (May 9, 2007)

:biggrin: i likem chevy oldschool. enjoy your project.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 16 2007, 08:12 AM~7915028
> *hey homie, i got you if you need some extra bumper bolts!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: update, all the bolts are on :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WELL I RAN INTO A BIG PROBLEM :angry: I NEED TO BUY A SMALLER PRESSURE PLATE AND CLUTCH BECAUSE THIS ONE IS RUBBING ON THE HOUSING AND NOT LETTING MY MOTOR KICK OVER


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 16 2007, 05:14 PM~7918797
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: update, all the bolts are on :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

oooooooo


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 16 2007, 05:19 PM~7918824
> *WELL I RAN INTO A BIG PROBLEM :angry: I NEED TO BUY A SMALLER PRESSURE PLATE AND CLUTCH BECAUSE THIS ONE IS RUBBING ON THE HOUSING AND NOT LETTING MY MOTOR KICK OVER
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!YOU HAVE MORE DAMN PROBLEMS THEN A FUCKEN MATH TEACHER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@May 16 2007, 06:58 PM~7919512
> *DAMN!!YOU HAVE MORE  DAMN PROBLEMS THEN A FUCKEN MATH TEACHER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and you can always depend on jesse on not knowing how to solve those problems .. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@May 16 2007, 08:46 PM~7920689
> *and you can always depend on jesse on not knowing how to solve those problems ..  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 16 2007, 04:14 PM~7918797
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: update, all the bolts are on :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


COOL, JUST NOW IT HAS A MEAN "GANGSTER" LEAN!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 16 2007, 05:19 PM~7918824
> *WELL I RAN INTO A BIG PROBLEM :angry: I NEED TO BUY A SMALLER PRESSURE PLATE AND CLUTCH BECAUSE THIS ONE IS RUBBING ON THE HOUSING AND NOT LETTING MY MOTOR KICK OVER
> 
> 
> ...


what do you need homie i got a 9 1/8 p plate and clutch :thumbsup: what size you need??????????


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@May 16 2007, 09:46 PM~7920689
> *and you can always depend on jesse on not knowing how to solve those problems ..  :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET WHO TAUGHT YOU HOW TO ADD AND SUBTRACT WHEN YOU WERE GROWING UP SON :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@May 17 2007, 03:51 PM~7925854
> *what do you need homie i got a 9 1/8 p plate and clutch :thumbsup: what size you need??????????
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 thats the size i need :cheesy: P.M SENT!


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

ANY THING NEW, HOW IS IT RUNNING???


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn it Danny this ride is fuckin awesome bro


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Fuckin great build bro .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT for the lux bomb squad


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@May 23 2007, 02:26 PM~7964553
> *ANY THING NEW, HOW IS IT RUNNING???
> *


IT'S RUNNING BUT NOT DRIVING. :angry: PROBLEMS,PROBLEMS,PROBLEMS,PROBLEMS, :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS+May 24 2007, 08:50 AM~7969468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 25 2007, 07:31 AM~7976370
> *IT'S RUNNING BUT NOT DRIVING. :angry:  PROBLEMS,PROBLEMS,PROBLEMS,PROBLEMS, :angry:
> *


WHATS UP, YOU NEED AN OLSKOOL HAND?? tHATS THE KINDA SHIT i AM USED TO WORKING ON.. EXPLAIN ME !!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@May 25 2007, 07:49 AM~7976486
> *WHATS UP, YOU NEED AN OLSKOOL HAND?? tHATS THE KINDA SHIT i AM USED TO WORKING ON.. EXPLAIN ME !!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ACTUALLY ALL THE MECHANICS ARE DONE, I JUST NEED A NEW FLYWHEEL......THANKS FOR OFFERING TO HELP THOUGH


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 25 2007, 09:31 AM~7976370
> *IT'S RUNNING BUT NOT DRIVING. :angry:  PROBLEMS,PROBLEMS,PROBLEMS,PROBLEMS, :angry:
> *


what you expect bro! you got a bomb...but that bitch looks sweet though


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

whats up were can i find the chrome parts for my 1953 chevy 210


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 26 2007, 10:20 AM~7982734
> *what you expect bro! you got a bomb...but that bitch looks sweet though
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

nice job on your build. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meat_@Jun 8 2007, 08:47 AM~8065706
> *nice job on your build. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 9 2007, 07:06 PM~8073708
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 9 2007, 07:06 PM~8073708
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT IS SOME GOOD CRAFTMANSHIP, THAT IS ONE OF THE BEST LOOKING BOMBS OUT THERE. I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED. OH YEAH AND THANKS BECAUSE YOU INSPIRED ME MORE TO WORK HARDER ON MY BOMBA.


----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

This wagon is BAD ASS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 9 2007, 07:06 PM~8073708
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


YUP YUP


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

project on hold for a while


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2007, 01:24 PM~8156250
> *project on hold for a while
> *


nah fuk that hold shit get busy


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jun 22 2007, 01:31 PM~8156305
> *nah fuk that hold shit get busy
> *


X2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jun 22 2007, 01:31 PM~8156305
> *nah fuk that hold shit get busy
> *


''NO POWER CAPTAIN''


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2007, 03:17 PM~8157002
> *''NO POWER CAPTAIN''
> *


you can do it captain


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jun 22 2007, 03:57 PM~8157226
> *you can do it captain
> 
> 
> ...


IT WILL GET DONE, JUST NOT AS SOON AS I WANTED IT TO


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2007, 03:58 PM~8157234
> *IT WILL GET DONE, JUST NOT AS SOON AS I WANTED IT TO
> *


cool even sooner than i thaught


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jun 22 2007, 03:57 PM~8157226
> *you can do it captain
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~looks good homie~


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2007, 10:20 PM~8164145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this means your back right.....


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

dammm danny luv it bro thats gonna be a contender ..


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260

whats crakin homie! :wave: thanks for that frame again ! I owe you one!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HEY HOMIE THIS IS MY BOMBA IM WORKING ON AND EVERY TIME I LOOK AT YOURS IT GIVES ME MOTIVATION TO WORK MORE ON MINE :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344780 CHECK IT OUT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN HOMIE THAT BOMBA LOOKS CLEAN NOW. I LIKE THE MURALS.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's looking real good danny, love the engine


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2007, 01:24 PM~8156250
> *project on hold for a while
> *


ITS ON ONCE AGAIN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 23 2007, 09:56 PM~8376672
> *ITS ON ONCE AGAIN
> *


GLAD TO HEAR IT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 23 2007, 11:00 PM~8376706
> *GLAD TO HEAR IT
> *


MORE PICS COMING SOON


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 23 2007, 10:02 PM~8376717
> *MORE PICS COMING SOON
> *


I WOULD HOPE SO :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

finally got the flywheel i needed to complete my puzzle..

thanks to the homie Albert from Dukes Nor Cal for finding one for me


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2007, 03:36 PM~8437862
> *finally got the flywheel i needed to complete my puzzle..
> 
> thanks to the homie Albert from Dukes Nor Cal for finding one for me
> *


pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

nice car bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 23 2007, 10:56 PM~8376672
> *ITS ON ONCE AGAIN
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2007, 12:36 PM~8437862
> *finally got the flywheel i needed to complete my puzzle..
> 
> thanks to the homie Albert from Dukes Nor Cal for finding one for me
> *


good shit


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FLYWHEELS ON, SO IS THE CLUTCH, PRESSURE PLATE, AND TRANNY :cheesy:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2007, 12:41 PM~8447213
> *FLYWHEELS ON, SO IS THE CLUTCH, PRESSURE PLATE, AND TRANNY :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

now that thats done, i have all four tires of the car off and its up in the air..... redoing all the brakes and rebuilding the wheel cylinders


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2007, 05:12 PM~8449571
> *now that thats done, i have all four tires of the car off and  its up in the air..... redoing all the brakes and rebuilding the wheel cylinders
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ONE STEP AT A TIME BRO.. KEEP UP THE PROGRESS.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Bomb Builders Unite!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AFTER VEGAS, I'LL FINISH THIS BITCH...... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good bro keep up the good work


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 25 2007, 09:41 PM~8871224
> *AFTER VEGAS, I'LL FINISH THIS BITCH...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

maybe at vegas in 08 :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Sep 26 2007, 12:12 PM~8874569
> *maybe at vegas in 08 :cheesy:
> *


NO MAYBE, FOR SURE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN I WANT A BOMB


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

c'mon danny finish that shit bro,got to get them out on the street


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Sep 29 2007, 09:18 AM~8894643
> *c'mon danny finish that shit bro,got to get them out on the street
> *


soon, brother, soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

it's time to rock and roll, i was just in the garage fucking with it.........placed an oder of the last little bullshit i needed


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2007, 12:24 PM~8978246
> *it's time to rock and roll, i was just in the garage fucking with it.........placed an oder of the last little bullshit i needed
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice project


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Oct 13 2007, 03:57 AM~8991302
> *Nice project
> *


thanks


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

UPDATES?????????


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

lookin good danny :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Oct 16 2007, 08:05 PM~9018216
> *lookin good danny  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 18 2007, 05:40 PM~9033808
> *
> *


YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 18 2007, 05:40 PM~9033817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 29 2007, 05:52 PM~9109475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooohhhhhhh yea


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 29 2007, 05:52 PM~9109475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE MOTOR SOUNDS AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS  SHOULD BE HITTING THE STREETS REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Oct 30 2007, 02:18 PM~9115754
> *
> *


damn your still around? whats up baller


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 29 2007, 08:38 PM~9111257
> *THE MOTOR SOUNDS AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS  SHOULD BE HITTING THE STREETS REAL SOON :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 30 2007, 02:57 PM~9115990
> *PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED
> *


a pix of the sound :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

INTERIOR PICS COMING SOON


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT THE HUSH MAT IN :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 1 2007, 09:30 PM~9135787
> *GOT THE HUSH MAT IN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

cant wait to see the interior.....lookin clean danny! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78_@Nov 1 2007, 10:23 PM~9136199
> *cant wait to see the interior.....lookin clean danny! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

damn bro!....that is gonna be a clean ass ride bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 1 2007, 08:30 PM~9135787
> *GOT THE HUSH MAT IN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SLOWLY BUT SURELY


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 1 2007, 09:30 PM~9135787
> *GOT THE HUSH MAT IN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I GET SOME OF THAT FOR JAVI'S MOUTH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## richard1940 (Oct 25, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 29 2007, 08:38 PM~9111257
> *THE MOTOR SOUNDS AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS  SHOULD BE HITTING THE STREETS REAL SOON :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW WHERE THE FIRST STOP NEEDS TO BE...... :0


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Nov 2 2007, 08:25 AM~9138647
> *CAN I GET SOME OF THAT FOR JAVI'S MOUTH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 2 2007, 09:34 AM~9138720
> *I KNOW WHERE THE FIRST STOP NEEDS TO BE...... :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

*<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TTT*</span>


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 2 2007, 09:34 AM~9138720
> *I KNOW WHERE THE FIRST STOP NEEDS TO BE...... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looks like luxurious is building a bomb squad :biggrin:


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 11 2007, 08:27 PM~9206478
> *looks like luxurious is building a bomb squad :biggrin:
> *


TTT....for the lux bomb squad!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

just waiting for UPS


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 13 2007, 10:48 AM~9218066
> *just waiting for UPS
> *


im just waitin for updates!
where the pics?!?!?
:angry:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Nov 13 2007, 12:35 PM~9218357
> *im just waitin for updates!
> where the pics?!?!?
> :angry:
> *


YOU WILL SEE IT IN PERSON DEC.17 WHEN YOU GET HERE :0 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Nov 2 2007, 11:25 AM~9138647
> *CAN I GET SOME OF THAT FOR JAVI'S MOUTH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dammm str8 ..lol


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 2 2007, 12:27 AM~9136243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: damm danny thats gonna really set it off


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Nov 13 2007, 01:31 PM~9219285
> *YOU WILL SEE IT IN PERSON DEC.17 WHEN YOU GET HERE :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: you got that right!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Nov 13 2007, 03:55 PM~9220036
> *:biggrin: you got that right!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lets roll


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

UPS delivered my new taillights :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

and they work


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Nov 13 2007, 10:11 PM~9223194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W T F YOU JUST LEFT :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Nov 13 2007, 10:18 PM~9223263
> *W T F YOU JUST LEFT :0  :0
> *


4 bolts, 4 wires........didn't waste no time :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

oh shittttttttttt :0


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 13 2007, 10:12 PM~9223209
> *and they work
> 
> 
> ...


NO STOPPING NOW :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 13 2007, 09:12 PM~9223209
> *and they work
> 
> 
> ...


:0  
thats what i like to see!!


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 13 2007, 10:12 PM~9223209
> *and they work
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Canny :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 16 2007, 08:55 AM~9241045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good progress for the week bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

got another package today :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BLING, BLING.......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

1952 CHEVY GRILLE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

*BEFORE*











*AFTER*


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

lookin good!!...... :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 18 2007, 01:10 PM~9253470
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 17 2007, 08:08 PM~9250332
> *BLING, BLING.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

DAMMNNNNN Danny...that shit is just smiling at cha :biggrin: Keep it up bro....way to rep tha family


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

alot of little shit being done  , but nothing interesting to post pics of


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

do you still need them clips and bows i have a complete set for a sedan


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Nov 27 2007, 11:47 AM~9316745
> *do you still need them clips and bows i have a complete set for a sedan
> *


yes i do


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 27 2007, 02:43 PM~9318272
> *yes i do
> *


where's the updates


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Nov 27 2007, 03:35 PM~9318712
> *where's the updates
> *


 :uh: :uh: update your shit


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Nov 27 2007, 03:22 PM~9319000
> *:uh:  :uh: update your shit
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Nov 27 2007, 04:22 PM~9319000
> *:uh:  :uh: update your shit
> *


nobody was talking to you. :angry:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

your bomb is coming along nice man!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

ride is comin out nice!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE CARPET


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 30 2007, 09:52 PM~9345396
> *THE CARPET
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck thats it thats all fucccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LITTLE BY LITTLE BUDDY.......JUST A TASTE :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats going to look good homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 30 2007, 10:05 PM~9345502
> *LITTLE BY LITTLE BUDDY.......JUST A TASTE :biggrin:
> *


thats wuss up


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Looking good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i8/CHING...=Picture176.flv


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

killer


----------



## duke48 (Aug 27, 2007)

nice shit !!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duke48_@Dec 13 2007, 11:23 PM~9450528
> *nice shit !!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow! :0 after your trike,your car is really nice...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2007, 02:56 PM~9446171
> *http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i8/CHING...=Picture176.flv
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE HEADLINER


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

car sounds nice bro.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ITS GETTING THERE


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

your car is really a bad ass bomb,i like the color and wheels...
more pics of the side murals?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 24 2007, 01:02 PM~9521783
> * your car is really a bad ass bomb,i like the color and wheels...
> more pics of the side murals?
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

good job thats good shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 20 2007, 07:53 PM~7518023
> *DROPPED!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT I CALL A NICE ASS HOMEBOY SHA0o0o0o0o :wow:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF62+Dec 29 2007, 10:23 PM~9562018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn Sic that shit is lookin betta and betta everytime i look in here :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 2 2008, 08:42 AM~9586507
> *Damn Sic that shit is lookin betta and betta everytime i look in here :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

looking good


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 19 2007, 11:45 AM~9484064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wagon homie very nice TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

they see us ridin they hatin...............aaaaaaaaahooooooooggggaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

1952!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I wanna hear it runnin again that shits sexi


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Jan 14 2008, 01:38 PM~9692246
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


x2


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

A FEW UPDATE PICS COMING SOON


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 21 2008, 08:54 PM~9751296
> *A FEW UPDATE PICS COMING SOON
> *


  :cheesy:  :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 21 2008, 07:54 PM~9751296
> *A FEW UPDATE PICS COMING SOON
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

put the inside visors on


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JIMMY FROM VIEJITOS HOOKED ME UP WITH THIS  NEED TO SEND IT OUT TO GET PLATED


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MORE PICS THIS WEEKEND OF SOME MORE STUFF AS SOON AS THE HOMIES GET BACK FROM PLATER'S SHOP


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 24 2008, 10:22 PM~9778365
> *MORE PICS THIS WEEKEND OF SOME MORE STUFF AS SOON AS THE HOMIES GET BACK FROM PLATER'S SHOP
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 24 2008, 10:20 PM~9778348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 24 2008, 10:19 PM~9778337
> *JIMMY FROM VIEJITOS HOOKED ME UP WITH THIS   NEED TO SEND IT OUT TO GET PLATED
> 
> 
> ...


  WHAT DO I NEED PLATED :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 24 2008, 10:18 PM~9778315
> *put the inside visors on
> 
> 
> ...


O SHIT ..... NOW THATS GONA BE 1TUFF52..... SHA)O)O)O)  :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT MY DOOR HANDLES AND PARTS PLATED


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOLD PLATED MY FUEL LINES AND ALTERNATOR BRACKET


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 28 2008, 09:10 PM~9808968
> *CHROME INTAKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 28 2008, 10:10 PM~9808968
> *CHROME INTAKE
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, is that for me


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

NEED AN EXTRA?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1947-48-49-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Jan 29 2008, 05:24 PM~9815570
> *very nice, is that for me
> *


NO ITS FOR ANOTHER JESSE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT MY WIRES IN


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

CLOTH OR RUBBER COATED?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jan 30 2008, 02:19 PM~9823335
> *CLOTH OR RUBBER COATED?
> *


CLOTH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jan 30 2008, 01:19 PM~9823335
> *CLOTH OR RUBBER COATED?
> *


isnt that kinda a personal question ?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 30 2008, 02:52 PM~9823604
> *isnt that kinda a personal question ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 29 2008, 08:31 PM~9817456
> *NO ITS FOR ANOTHER JESSE
> *


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Jan 28 2008, 09:04 PM~9808909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE MATTER MIJO... YOUR MAD CUZ THINGS ARENT HAND FED TO YOU LIKE ALWAYS
DONT WORRY EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Jan 30 2008, 06:17 PM~9825462
> *THATS SIK BRO!
> WHATS THE MATTER MIJO... YOUR MAD CUZ THINGS ARENT HAND FED TO YOU LIKE ALWAYS
> DONT WORRY EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE
> ...


IT TOOK YOU 21 YEARS TO MOVE OUT OF MOMMY AND DADDY'S HOUSE PUSSY, AND NOW YOU LIVE WITH YOUR GIRL WHO PUNKS YOU LIKE SHE IS YOUR MOM  WHEN YOU MAN UP TALK, TILL THEN FUCK YOU


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 28 2008, 10:10 PM~9808968
> *CHROME INTAKE
> 
> 
> ...


What bike are those cups going on? I see 4 of each. :0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 30 2008, 02:52 PM~9823604
> *isnt that kinda a personal question ?
> *



LOL :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Jan 31 2008, 10:06 AM~9830958
> *IT TOOK YOU 21 YEARS TO MOVE OUT  OF MOMMY AND DADDY'S HOUSE PUSSY, AND NOW YOU LIVE WITH YOUR GIRL WHO PUNKS YOU LIKE SHE IS YOUR MOM    WHEN YOU MAN UP TALK, TILL THEN FUCK YOU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

JESSE WHEN DID YOU LEAVE MOMMY AND DADDYS :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 1 2008, 06:18 PM~9844446
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> JESSE WHEN DID YOU LEAVE MOMMY AND DADDYS :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i left at 17


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Jan 28 2008, 10:03 PM~9808888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looking good


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lookin good Danny


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MY INTAKE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 5 2008, 08:46 PM~9872986
> *MY INTAKE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 5 2008, 09:46 PM~9872986
> *MY INTAKE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LIVIN' LIFE


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin: 







You have to much money ................ 






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 6 2008, 10:17 PM~9883708
> *LIVIN' LIFE
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 6 2008, 11:17 PM~9883708
> *LIVIN' LIFE
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 5 2008, 07:46 PM~9872986
> *MY INTAKE
> 
> 
> ...


who's plaques? very nice :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SE MIRA BIEN DANNY,LOOKS GOOD TO SEE ONE PROGRESS FROM BIKES TO CARS ,QUE NO?


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 6 2008, 11:17 PM~9883708
> *LIVIN' LIFE
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad ass!


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 5 2008, 07:46 PM~9872986
> *MY INTAKE
> 
> 
> ...


GET DOWN HOMIE SHA0o0o0o0o0o....


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

INSTALLING THE FRONT WINDSHIELDS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

INSTALLED


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 10 2008, 09:07 AM~9907733
> *INSTALLED
> 
> 
> ...


What up danny!


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

what up danny wheres the seat i will have your parts for you by friday


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

oh shit you got the glass in lookin good


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Feb 19 2008, 01:09 AM~9976877
> *what up danny wheres the seat i will have your parts for you by friday
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

NEW PAGE FOR NEW PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHARK_INFESTED (Feb 20, 2008)

T T T


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 19 2008, 10:44 AM~9978376
> *NEW PAGE FOR NEW PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOON


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 20 2008, 10:16 AM~9986527
> *SOON
> *


BOMB SQUAD SOON TO BE ON THE STREETS OF SAN JO! :nicoderm:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Feb 20 2008, 10:40 AM~9986711
> *BOMB SQUAD SOON TO BE ON THE STREETS OF SAN JO! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


get the plaques ready


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

just got back seat will be done tomorrow


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick wagon bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Feb 24 2008, 09:34 PM~10021482
> *just got back seat will be done tomorrow
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Feb 24 2008, 09:34 PM~10021482
> *just got back FIBERGLASS will be done tomorrow
> *


FIXED IT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 24 2008, 10:47 PM~10022163
> *sick wagon bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 24 2008, 10:58 PM~10021741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

got one panel done today i will have the other one done tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

coming out bad...................i want fiberglass too :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 28 2008, 11:23 AM~10050276
> *coming out bad...................i want fiberglass too :0
> *


PICKED IT UP AND TOMORROW ITS OUT TO PAINT


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
SICK!!!!


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2008, 10:57 PM~10055584
> *PICKED IT UP AND TOMORROW ITS OUT TO PAINT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 24 2008, 09:58 PM~10021741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 24 2008, 08:58 PM~10021741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real nice danny, i see its almost done


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 29 2008, 01:22 AM~10056402
> *looks real nice danny, i see its almost done
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 29 2008, 01:22 AM~10056402
> *looks real nice danny, i see its almost done
> *


THANKS, SHOULD BE READY REAL SOON


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MY GOLD ENGRAVED DOOR HANDLES AND CHROME TAIL LIGHT BEZEL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 2 2008, 10:48 PM~10074235
> *MY GOLD ENGRAVED DOOR HANDLES AND CHROME TAIL LIGHT BEZEL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 2 2008, 10:48 PM~10074235
> *MY GOLD ENGRAVED DOOR HANDLES AND CHROME TAIL LIGHT BEZEL
> 
> 
> ...



Damn bro, you going all out! those are nice right there! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLER :0


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 3 2008, 07:32 AM~10075887
> *BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLER :0
> *


X2


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Mar 3 2008, 08:43 AM~10075934
> *X2
> *


x4


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 2 2008, 10:48 PM~10074235
> *MY GOLD ENGRAVED DOOR HANDLES AND CHROME TAIL LIGHT BEZEL
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, looking Chingon! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 3 2008, 08:32 AM~10075887
> *BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLER :0
> *


x52


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 2 2008, 10:48 PM~10074235
> *MY GOLD ENGRAVED DOOR HANDLES AND CHROME TAIL LIGHT BEZEL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DOIN WAY TOO MUCH  COMING OUT SICK ...........KEEP IT UP BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FIBERGLASS READY FOR PAINT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NEW VISOR READY FOR PAINT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PAINTED AND READY INSTALL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MOCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

look good danny :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63REASONS_@Mar 5 2008, 12:33 PM~10095209
> *look good  danny  :biggrin:
> *


NO LAGGERS ALLOWED IN THIS TOPIC :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 5 2008, 01:36 PM~10095783
> *NO LAGGERS ALLOWED IN THIS TOPIC :angry:
> *


then i gues you shouldnt be here either


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 5 2008, 10:29 PM~10100761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro cant wait to see it in person


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 5 2008, 12:36 PM~10095783
> *NO LAGGERS ALLOWED IN THIS TOPIC :angry:
> *


YOUR ONE TO TALK .... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 5 2008, 10:29 PM~10100761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ride is comin out sick bro!...clean!..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

dammm ....danny nice progress cant waite to see it finished


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 6 2008, 12:10 PM~10104828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets roll


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 5 2008, 12:06 PM~10095006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of room for the pumps.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Mar 5 2008, 11:09 PM~10101261
> *YOUR ONE TO TALK ....  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I KNOW YOU AINT TALKING, I SEEN ROOTS GROWING OUT YOUR TIRES


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 5 2008, 10:31 PM~10100784
> *then i gues you shouldnt be here either
> *


THIS IS PROJECT RIDES, NOT PROJECT BEATS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 6 2008, 01:41 PM~10105586
> *lets roll
> *


i just cleaned it up :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2008, 01:43 PM~10105603
> *Plenty of room for the pumps.
> *


yup


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 6 2008, 02:07 PM~10105809
> *i just cleaned it up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it's ready to roll!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 6 2008, 12:47 PM~10105641
> *I KNOW YOU AINT TALKING, I SEEN ROOTS GROWING OUT YOUR TIRES
> *


YOU MUST HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT YOUR REGAL THAT YOU LEFT ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD ... SURE WASNT MINE .. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 6 2008, 03:47 PM~10105641
> *I KNOW YOU AINT TALKING, I SEEN ROOTS GROWING OUT YOUR TIRES
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 6 2008, 03:48 PM~10105646
> *THIS IS PROJECT RIDES, NOT PROJECT BEATS
> *


damn that was harsh but funny come back though... :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Danny is truely balling out of control...damn!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Mar 6 2008, 09:37 PM~10109625
> *YOU MUST HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT YOUR REGAL THAT YOU LEFT ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD ... SURE WASNT MINE ..  :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats why you werebegging for parts off it!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BEFORE  










DURING :biggrin: 










AFTER :cheesy:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

SIK 
:nicoderm:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Mar 7 2008, 11:19 AM~10113053
> *
> SIK
> :nicoderm:
> *


get out of here kid, go play with your legos


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 7 2008, 11:13 AM~10113426
> *get out of here kid, go play with your legos
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


:rofl: 
your funny mijo


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Car has come a long way :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Mar 7 2008, 12:58 PM~10113804
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :rofl:
> your funny mijo
> *


I TRY  WHATS UP FOR THE WEEKEND?


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 7 2008, 02:29 PM~10114925
> *I TRY   WHATS UP FOR THE WEEKEND?
> *


working on the bomb


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 7 2008, 07:43 AM~10111851
> *yeah thats why you werebegging for parts off it!
> *


I DONT KNOW ABOUT BEGGING ... THE PARTS I WANTED I ALREADY SENT OUT TO GET ENGRAVED ... DAMN KIDS .. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Mar 7 2008, 03:43 PM~10115014
> *working on the bomb
> *


NO FOR REALS


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Mar 8 2008, 12:11 PM~10121030
> *NO FOR REALS
> *


I THINK ITS TIME TO CLOSE THE PROJECT THREAD AND MOVE IT TO POST YOUR RIDE


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Mar 8 2008, 11:02 AM~10120627
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT BEGGING ... THE PARTS I WANTED I ALREADY SENT OUT TO GET ENGRAVED ... DAMN KIDS  ..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 7 2008, 12:27 PM~10114030
> *Car has come a long way :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


its just good photoshop work :biggrin: :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2008, 09:18 PM~10130997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 8 2008, 03:35 PM~10122167
> *its just good photoshop work  :biggrin:  :0
> *


:0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 8 2008, 03:35 PM~10122167
> *its just good photoshop work  :biggrin:  :0
> *


:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Are you gonna put spokes on it Danny?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

wuss up danny?? your wagon is looking nice bro!!!! good job!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

car came out nice, sorry i couldnt finish wat i started, but the important thing YOU FINISHED IT, GREAT BUILD :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 10:48 PM~10164550
> *Are you gonna put spokes on it Danny?
> *


yup pics this weekend with the spokes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Mar 13 2008, 11:06 PM~10164704
> *wuss up danny?? your wagon is looking nice bro!!!! good job!!   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 14 2008, 12:04 AM~10165051
> *car came out nice, sorry i couldnt finish wat i started, but the important thing  YOU FINISHED IT,  GREAT BUILD :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, no problem, i appreciate the stuff you did do for me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2008, 09:35 AM~10166910
> *yup pics this weekend with the spokes
> *


Are you going to take it to the show this weekend?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2008, 09:37 AM~10166924
> *Are you going to take it to the show this weekend?
> *


nope


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

a guey! pinche wagon looks clean homie!!!! the name chingon 52 fits it perfect!
another clean ride to the LUX collection


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 06:59 AM~10150171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2008, 10:35 AM~10166910
> *yup pics this weekend with the spokes
> *


I guess the website will be getting updated again


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 14 2008, 07:31 PM~10171130
> *I guess the website will be getting updated again
> *


YUP, ILL HAVE THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT COMPLETE ALSO


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2008, 08:56 PM~10171374
> *YUP, ILL HAVE THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT COMPLETE ALSO
> *


Just let me know, and send the pics you want me to use


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 03:59 PM~10150171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: wow! badass car,i like this pic of your chevy 52 with tailgate open.
and cool murals by Freddy Alfaro...
When will you came out it for a show?


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 14 2008, 04:00 PM~10169809
> *a guey! pinche wagon looks clean homie!!!! the name chingon 52 fits it perfect!
> another clean ride to the LUX collection
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 16 2008, 10:01 PM~10184688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Danny!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 14 2008, 09:56 AM~10167065
> *nope
> *


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 16 2008, 10:01 PM~10184688
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I INSTALLED THE SYSTEM TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 18 2008, 11:47 PM~10202865
> *I INSTALLED THE SYSTEM TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WHAT I LIKE TO SEE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

good job Sic' :thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

fuck yea... looks sick carnal!
:0 :0 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 19 2008, 08:44 AM~10204226
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

all i can say is......










WOW


----------



## E.S FIFTY (Feb 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 18 2008, 10:47 PM~10202865
> *I INSTALLED THE SYSTEM TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean system Danny....


----------



## 408sharks_wifey (Mar 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 408sharks_wifey (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 19 2008, 07:44 AM~10204226
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 19 2008, 07:44 AM~10204226
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES MY BRO :dunno: 
















HE MUST BE INSIDE HIS HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 20 2008, 04:13 PM~10216900
> *WHERES MY BRO :dunno:
> HE MUST BE INSIDE HIS HOUSE :biggrin:
> *



There he is! :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 20 2008, 05:27 PM~10217442
> *There he is!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 20 2008, 05:27 PM~10217442
> *There he is!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 20 2008, 07:27 PM~10217442
> *There he is!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT for the sick ass wagon!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DROPPED THE BOMB OFF TO GET A LITTLE MAKE OVER


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2008, 10:13 PM~10281535
> *DROPPED THE BOMB OFF TO GET A LITTLE MAKE OVER
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT DONE YET :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 wut you up to now homie?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

damn server :angry:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: server. triple post. had to edit.
sorry


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2008, 10:13 PM~10281535
> *DROPPED THE BOMB OFF TO GET A LITTLE MAKE OVER
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY BROTHER DANNY !  :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 30 2008, 08:32 PM~10293482
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY BROTHER DANNY !   :biggrin:
> *


 THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 30 2008, 02:35 PM~10291132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
T T T FOR NEW STRIPING  :cheesy:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 WOW!!  :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 30 2008, 02:35 PM~10291132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look good danny


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 30 2008, 03:35 PM~10291132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD, LETS ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

sick


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

tight putting sj on the map


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 30 2008, 09:55 PM~10294217
> *:biggrin:
> T T T FOR NEW STRIPING  :cheesy:
> *


x2.. :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: thats what i was thinkin you were gonna do...... bout the only thing you had left :thumbsup: 
wim one ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 31 2008, 06:01 PM~10301189
> *:biggrin:  thats what i was thinkin you were gonna do...... bout the only thing you had left  :thumbsup:
> wim one ?
> *


STILL GOT A FEW MORE THINGS TO DO


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real good OG Danny... :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 31 2008, 07:50 PM~10303092
> *STILL GOT A FEW MORE THINGS TO DO
> *


 well hurry up and finish so i can see the results and know wut i must do to mine :biggrin: 


j/k i dont think i am going to go to that level. just real clean to cruise around and enjoy..................... cuz i aint done collecting yet, still want a few rides


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 31 2008, 10:20 PM~10303918
> *:0                                    well hurry up and finish so i can see the results and know wut i must do to mine  :biggrin:
> j/k i dont think i am going to go to that level. just real clean to cruise around and enjoy..................... cuz i aint done collecting yet, still want a few rides
> *


thats all i do, out there all the time, let me know when your out rolling and ill be right next you


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2008, 07:59 AM~10150171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET DOWN HOMIE...SHA)O)O)O)O)O)O sharks


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

your ride is comin out sick bro.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 3 2008, 07:53 AM~10324407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

car looking godd danny


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 3 2008, 08:53 AM~10324407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BETTER PIC OF THE ENGINE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2008, 12:17 AM~10351955
> *BETTER PIC OF THE ENGINE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NICE.


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

thats a bad ass ride


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 6 2008, 11:16 PM~10351948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when you posten up the updates danny hno: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 7 2008, 12:49 AM~10352921
> *when you posten up the updates danny hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

ride is tight in person bro...looks real good... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

saw you cruising up monterey on saturday... looked real nice on the street uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 14 2008, 09:41 AM~10411674
> *saw you cruising up monterey on saturday... looked real nice on the street uffin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:angry: saturday? should of been there on sunday


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 15 2008, 04:59 PM~10423943
> *:angry:  saturday? should of been there on sunday
> *


BEEN WHERE......I HAD A COMMUNION TO GO TO IN GILROY BUT I WAS DOWN TOWN FROM ABOUT 6:00 AND NOT VERY MANY PEOPLE SHOWED UP :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 408sharks_wifey (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 18 2008, 04:37 PM~10448960
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


TTT FOR LUX


----------



## EIGHTFOURCUTTY (Dec 6, 2006)

CARS LOOKING GOOD DANNY!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NEW SHOES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 30 2008, 11:44 PM~10548948
> *NEW SHOES!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Daaamn! Those are gonna look SIC on your ride bro! :yes:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

TTT for another badass lux ride


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

TTT for another badass lux ride


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

GOOD SHIT BRO!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2008, 10:21 AM~10551298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn ..... bad ass ride right there ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2008, 10:21 AM~10551298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

You didn't waste no time huh bro! :thumbsup: Looks SIC!! :worship:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 1 2008, 11:14 AM~10551619
> *You didn't waste no time huh bro!   :thumbsup:  Looks SIC!!  :worship:
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 1 2008, 12:19 PM~10551662
> *THANKS BRO
> *


Looks good with those 13's homie :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 4 2008, 08:48 AM~10571508
> *
> 
> 
> ...





very niceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 13 2008, 03:03 PM~10646953
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


loving it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@May 13 2008, 04:09 PM~10647017
> *loving it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DIDNT LIKE THE WAY THAT CAME OUT, CAMERA WAS TO CLOSE


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 13 2008, 03:10 PM~10647031
> *DIDNT LIKE THE WAY THAT CAME OUT, CAMERA WAS TO CLOSE
> *


still looks koo


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 3 2008, 08:53 AM~10324407
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Where is the Aaooogga horn? I don't see it? :biggrin: I bet it's all chromed out :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

q~vo homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

well I would say im impressed, but im not.....

CAUSE I EXPECTED THIS KIND OF WORK FROM YOU DANNY!

the car looks good as f*&^ man. Im loving the new wheels, they really set the car off. and the engine bay, shiiiiit, #1 man. you only put out quality man, wether its 2 wheels or 4 wheels.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oh, I forgot 3 wheels too. lol.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn it man.....puttin in work :0 :0


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 20 2008, 10:18 AM~10696134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any close up's of of firewall :0


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Sic witt it! :worship:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PHOTOSHOOT FOR STREETLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2008, 09:41 PM~11043111
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Lookin good homie


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

When is that magazine coming out sic? Gotta pick up one!! The ride is looking :0 :yes: and the Chick looks :0 :yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 18 2008, 12:58 PM~11121564
> *When is that magazine coming out sic?  Gotta pick up one!!  The ride is looking  :0  :yes: and the Chick looks  :0 :yes:
> *


SEPTEMBER I BELIEVE...........THANKS


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 8 2008, 10:11 AM~11037258
> *PHOTOSHOOT FOR STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 21 2008, 12:09 PM~11138949
> *SEPTEMBER I BELIEVE...........THANKS
> *


 :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

looking good

damn i have yet to see it


are you going to vegas?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 8 2008, 11:11 AM~11037258
> *PHOTOSHOOT FOR STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking good uffin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 6 2008, 05:08 PM~11277744
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

The lil one on the right is mad doggin :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 18 2008, 09:30 PM~11639547
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Danny whats this in your avitar???


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 9 2008, 07:48 AM~11300075
> *The lil one on the right is mad doggin :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 9 2008, 07:48 AM~11300075
> *The lil one on the right is mad doggin :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY LITTLE CRAZY HOMIE GABRIEL A.K.A. BOB :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2008, 10:30 PM~11756673
> *Danny whats this in your avitar???
> *


HIS NEW PROJECT ... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bigger Pics. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 10:07 PM~11765804
> *Bigger Pics. :biggrin:
> *


BUILD UP THREAD COMING SOON, KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Damm... two befor i can finish one project


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 3 2008, 12:16 AM~11765897
> *BUILD UP THREAD COMING SOON, KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN
> *


Already!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 2 2008, 11:16 PM~11765897
> *BUILD UP THREAD COMING SOON, KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN
> *


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 6 2008, 07:08 PM~11277744
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

you did a real good job on chingon 52 i like it very mush good job well done!!!!!
where did you get the hub caps at?????
:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 9 2009, 11:03 AM~12652714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Congrats Brother :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:|


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 9 2009, 01:03 PM~12652714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just got the mag. Looks real good man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 9 2009, 11:03 AM~12652714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie that one bad ass 52 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

**WOW************** :0


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 9 2009, 01:03 PM~12652714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you build one BEAUTIFUL wagon 
:thumbsup: :worship:


----------

